# Quid Pro Quo: Role Play Thread



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2011)

You  are a person down on their luck. Perhaps stuck in jail, prison...  Perhaps you are just broke and have no money for your family. Perhaps  you are homeless and unable to get back... maybe you have even been laid  off. Whatever the situation, you are in dire need of someone, someone  to come and save you from this mess.... Then you get it, a package. It  has no return address, no shipping address. A plain brown box, wrapped  in brown paper, with twine.

 How did this box arrive there? You open the box and find a letter, a  phone, a smaller box and an envelope. The letter is folded and sealed  with the words. "Open at 4pm." The clock says it is only noon. You  decide to follow the letters instructions and wait till 4pm to see what  is inside....


Plot-
 Welcome! This is a new RP idea for me, Quid Pro Quo. The  details of the letter will be revealed when i have gotten enough players  to start the game. You can be just about anything in this game, as long  as you are somehow down on your luck. Perhaps you run a fortune 500  company but your wife or child is dying. Perhaps you live in a foreign  country? It doesn't matter, all letters lead to the same fate.  

There is only one word of advice i can offer.
If you join this RP, you must resign your character to death.
Those who are "Dead" Will be allowed to create a second character, or  take up the roll of the "Caller" The man who gives out instructions and  hints.

There is a second roll for those who die, that will be decided via PM's.

Everything that occurs will occur via Phone calls, Everyone will receive  the same call at the same time each playing day. You will be given a  new objective through that phone call and will be given a time frame to  complete it in. If you do not, then, the ultimatum will come in.

Remember, this is Quid Pro Quo: Something for Something. If you wish to  gain something, you must give the caller something.. Failure, will  result in that something being taken away.

Failure to follow the instructions will result in termination of the deal.
and your life.

Rules
 The basic rules
 1. Follow instructions.
 2. You will die, accept it.
 3. If you have a problem with something, PM me and we will discuss it.
 4. Treat everyone with respect.
 5. No god modding,you are a normal person.
 6. You MUST have limitations, you are not an expert at everything.
 7. Other rules can and WILL be added by the caller.
8. Please turn off signatures before posting.
​


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2011)

*Nigel Holt…*



> Greetings Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel reads this letter and frowns. Quid pro quo, latin for this-for-that, common knowledge to any American. “What exactly am I getting into…?” He mutters, Nigel finds the phone, box, and envelope just as the man said. Holding the phone, he realizes that it must be pre-paid. A quick observation from a person like Nigel. He had to take in account everything if he was going to keep up with this mysterious caller. Nigel didn’t like playing by anyone else rules. He liked being in control. He’d sooner be in control though if he was careful.

Normally, he would’ve just crumpled up the letter, but things weren’t normal anymore. He wasn’t playing this-for-that because of himself, but instead, for his younger sister, Ellie. He had known she suffered from drug addiction but he had no idea it would go this far. His sister owed a lot of money to a big-time drug dealer on the east coast called ‘Biscuit’. When she failed to pay him back, he had her kidnapped and their mother killed, which didn’t affect him in the slightest. It was both of his parent’s faults that they were in this situation.

He blamed them for getting a divorce mainly, which caused him and Ellie to be separated. If they had been together, Nigel could’ve helped her with this problem. She no doubt had it worst then Nigel, being a young female and all. Nigel could’ve paid the ransom fee, but his father had been bankrupt for years, going through countless ruses to hide it from Nigel. That prideful fool.

Now he had no choice but to play this caller’s little game. It was the only way he could save her… Nigel would wrest back control eventually. For now, he’d play the role of a puppet. He folded the letter and pocketed it. If he could trace this person’s identity back to the source, Nigel would be able to get the drop on him and have him forcefully give him the money, if he had it in the first place.

Next he opens the envelope and finds a ticket to the local station, Maximilda. Gripping the tickets, he walks out of his European apartment with the box in his hand. He leaves a note on the door saying he is gone for an unspecified amount of time. Nigel had no idea how long this would take. Lucky he didn’t have any pets, otherwise he’d have to find someone to take care of it. He smiled. Ellie had always liked pets.

Another thing Ellie liked was roses, specifically blue one. So he kept a blue rose petal with him, to remind him of his quest. He squeezed it tightly and starts walking towards Maximilda…


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2011)

*New York City*
Kyle Dobbs sat at the edge of his king sized bed, staring at his pallid reflection in the mirror on the nightstand. He looked like the living dead, nothing but a shell of his former vital self. His hands trembled as he inserted the cold barrel of the 9mm handgun into his mouth. Tears streamed down his face and he closed his eyes. Suddenly it became a tug of war between his mind and body to press the trigger. _C'mon don't chicken out now!_ he urged himself inwardly. He conjured up the image of where he would be in just a few months time, all eaten up in a hospital bed and dieing a slow and painful death. Pain so bad that not even morphine could abate it. This terrible image of the future gave him courage, and he steeled himself to pull the trigger. Kyle counted down in his mind.

1...2...

Suddenly the door bell rang. He jumped up in startlement, almost knocking out his front teeth with the barrel of the gun. Kyle spewed an expletive of curses as he gently pulled out the barrel. The door bell rang again. Kyle stuffed the handgun into the waistband of his jeans and walked to the door. He heavily contemplated shooting whoever it was, and could just imagine the look on his co-workers faces, reading about his murder suicide in the Post. Kyle swung open the door and was surprised to see nothing but a plain brown box wrapped in twine on his front doorstep. He stuck his head out of the door and saw no one in the hallway. "Is this a fucking joke Felipe? You're supposed to phone me whenever I get a delivery!" he called out. There was no answer however. 

Kyle bent down in front of the box and ripped it open. Inside was a folded up letter, a cell phone, and another smaller box. "What the hell is this?"  Kyle read the letter aloud. "Open at 4pm." He checked his Rolex and saw that it was only noon. He hoped it wasn't some fucked up game that his ex was playing on, still pissed at him for not marrying her, or in other words letting her take all of his money when the cancer finally ate him up. Kyle slammed the door shut and tossed the box onto the leather sofa. He sat back and watched the hands of the antique clock on the wall slowly tick by. Ordinarily he'd be pretty annoyed that someone was trying to jerk his chain like this, but when you were a dead man walking you learned to appreciate all the time you had left. He could wait another four hours until blowing his brains out. 

_4 hours later..._
Kyle opened the envelope and read the letter enclosed within. He laughed out loud at what he read. Someone sure had a sick sense of humor alright. They had even included a ticket to Penn Station. At first he felt the impulse to trash the box and everything inside, but then the more he thought about it, the more he realized that it wasn't like he had much to lose anyway. Even if it was a just a practical joke (and a really fucked up one at that), what was the worse that could happen? Kyle decided to take the bait. He stuffed the cell into his back pocket and took the smaller box as well. He snatched up the bottle of pills from the kitchen counter and left his penthouse apartment with nothing but the clothes on his back, and the 9mm handgun still tucked into the back of his waistband. Anything else that would be needed could be easily bought on the way. 

Kyle passed Felipe as he exited the lobby of the posh Park Avenue condominium. The middle aged doorman was behind the front counter reading the sports page of the Post. He looked up at Kyle and smiled. "What do you think about the Yanks chances this year Mr. Dobbs?" Kyle ignored him and headed through the revolving doors. Being told he only had six months to live made even his beloved Yankees seem very trivial indeed.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Jason tossed his jacket onto the floor as he walked into his door, he picked up a remote and turned on his music. Letting it play he took a deep breathe and collapsed into his couch. Jason kicked his feet up onto his table and kicked off his boots, laying his head back and spreading out his arms he closed his eyes and just let the music flow over him. Work had been rough on him, it always was rough being a cop. But today, today there was just something in the air, something not right about how everything went.

After relaxing a bit he stood up and walked into his kitchen. There was something sitting on the counter... a plain brown box. "Wh...What the hell?" He quickly headed to his door, there was no sign of forced entry. He checked all of his windows, they were all locked. "How... how did this get here?" He was on edge, being a cop meant people were out to get you. People you've put away with a grudge. 

He rushes to his laptop and types in an IP address, the address pulls up a set of cameras. "Who was here damn it." He rewound as far as he could get and to his surprise, for one hour the cameras went down. Then, the package was sitting on the counter. "They took out the power..." He grabbed a knife and very carefully opened the box. Inside was a phone, a letter, an envelope and another box. 

"Open at 4?" He put a glove on and picked up the letter. "It's 4:30 now.." He mused to himself. Getting another glove he prepared to open the letter, always better safe then sorry. "Hello Officer." Jason narrowed his eyes. "What the hell is this..." The letter read like a psycho's fantasy. "Oh and don't bother going to your friends. That voids the deal." he grit his teeth. "Damn it..." He didn't want to read the letter out loud, it was terrible. 

"This bastard..." He stuffed the phone into his pocket, grabbed the envelope and the box. "I'll help you out bro... i promise!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

Amanda stood at the door step, looking down at the little box that lie in front of her, she couldn't decipher exactly where this thing had come from or who sent it, there seemed to be no name labeled on the box, only that it needed to be opened at 4 P.M, which just so happened to be the exact time, so Amanda picked the box up and shook it slightly, ?Hrm.. can't be a bomb, it didn't explode just then.? Amanda opened the box, and noticed that inside the box was a phone, a letter, and two tickets that appeared to be for a plane ride. Amanda picked up the letter from the box, and proceeded to read over the letter that had been sent to her in the box, and the more of the letter she read, the more Amanda's attitude seemed to drop from nice innocent girl into crazy land, until finally she dropped the letter onto the ground after finishing the last part.

?Wh.. what?? Amanda blinked a couple of times, trying to comprehend just exactly what the letter said to her, ?They might be able to help me find him..?? Amanda gritted her teeth a little bit, ?Just what the hell would these people know?!? Amanda looked down at the phone and tickets, and picked up the phone, stuffing it into her pocket, Amanda knew what she had to do, ?I'm going to have to go..? Amanda grinned a little bit, ?If they happen to know where he is, then I need to go.? Amanda grabbed the envelope and the box.

?If I go though.. what happens to me..?? Amanda thought for a moment, before shaking her head of her thoughts, ?No, I have to go, this is for my beloved!? Amanda stuffed the tickets into the pocket of the other clothes she was wearing, no boundary would keep her from that man, she would find him no matter the cost, even if it took her own life then she would risk that much, ?I'll find you, just you wait, we'll be together again at long last!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2011)

Kyle took a cab to the train station, staring through the passenger window as they passed through the busy canyons of Manhattan. Strangely he didn't feel nervous, but he chalked that up to being a man on borrowed time. Before boarding the train he bought a bottle of water and popped a few pills into his mouth. The pills helped abate the headaches and nausea, if only for a short while. 

The ride to Kennedy was rather uneventful. He took the air train into the heart of the massive airport. While riding in the elevated car, a pretty woman with blond hair caught his eye. She had the air of a seasoned traveler. Kyle smiled at her but she quickly glanced away. He couldn't blame her honestly, he did look like hell. After reaching his stop Kyle made his way to the appointed terminal. The letter said he was to meet a man holding a sign bearing the letters _QPQ_. 

As he scanned the terminal he began to have second thoughts. He looked down at the box he held under his shoulder and started to feel a bit awkward and out of place. "Shit there could be a bomb in here or something..." he muttered under his breath, but then he laughed. Wouldn't that be a way to go. Kyle noticed an airport worker staring at him strangely. He smiled back at the worker before walking away as casually as possible. As he headed around the corner he stopped short. Kyle narrowed his eyes and cursed to himself. There was the man with the sign at the end of the terminal, the words QPQ printed in bold letters on the sign. It unsettled Kyle to see him. He had been half expecting, hoping really, that this would just turn into a wild goose chase. The fact that this man was actually here as the note said he would be, meant that this whole affair might not actually be a tasteless practical joke after all. Kyle reflexively touched the gun tucked into the back of his waistband, hidden under his shirt and jacket. 

"Here we go..." 

He walked up to the man, still half expecting Ashton Kutcher to jump out from behind a car somewhere and punk him. There was no Ashton Kutcher of course. Kyle looked around awkwardly and presented the man with the box and envelope. He decided to skip the pleasantries and get right to the point. "So what the hell is going on here pal? Who do you work for exactly?"


----------



## Olivia (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jessica*

She slowly rolled out of bed, she needed to take a nights rest, seeing how she had the night shift tonight. She didn't particularly like her job as a Bar Waitress, but she had to do it if she wanted to pay her rent for the month. She sighed as she accidentally rolled fully out of the bed and hit her head on the ground. She slowly stood up as she rubbed her pounding forehead, and then heard a knock on her door. No one usually knocked on her door, which was a bit of a shock, but she did hope it was nothing bad, she didn't enjoy it when the owner of this apartment barged in asking when she'd pay the rent. She slowly reached for the door, but suddenly she felt as if she shouldn't, but quickly got over it.

As she opened the door bright light peeked into the dark room. It blinded her for a moment but her eyes adjusted to the light, and she continued with her business. She noticed that no one was at the door, absolutely no one. However sitting there on her door step was a package, which was strange because she hadn't ordered or received any packages in a long time. Maybe it was sent to the wrong address, regardless she decided to go and check it out.

She took out a pair of siscors to open the package by cutting off the brown string. She slowly opened it up to find a letter, phone, a smaller box, and an envelop. She looked at the letter first to see who it came from or who it was for, but unfortunatly it said to open at four. She looked over at the clock and it said it was tweleve. She decided to get more sleep before deciding to open the letter, best to follow its instructions. She then slowly walked to her bed and got some more sleep.

Waking up at four fourteen she slowly got out of bed once again. She decided it was best to go check the letter now, and with that in her mind she walked towards the brown box that she had previously opened. Opening the letter now it read:



> Hello Jessica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She didn't know what to say about this, but it ended up that it was for her after all. She re-read it a second time, looking it over to make sure it wasn't a prank. She wasn't quite sure but sighed, she decided it was best to see if this were true or not. To be honest this may be the change she'd need in her life. With that she smiled and quickly got dressed. After getting all ready she ran out the door and called a cab.

The drive to the train station wasn't too bad, it was actually pretty decent, and she didn't even need to pay much for the cab ride, talk about great. However once she arrived at the train station a frown formed on her face. The place looked pretty run down and _not_ safe. However she sucked it up and walked forward, taking out the train ticket and handing it to the man at the counter. After boarding the train she sat down, and waited, for what seemed like to be an eternity.

Finally reaching her stop she slowly walked off the train and looked at the Airport that seemed so close. She walked towards the doors and they automatically opened, it had been a while since she'd seen doors that opened on their own. After entering the Airport she looked for the man that had a label of "QPQ" on them, and sure enough she found such a man. She quickly reached him as she handed him the box and envelop as she said "Hello my name's Jessica. I'm ready to go."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

*Marcus Kingston...*

The young man sat on the seat of his motorcycle, holding an envelope in one of his hands and smacking it against the open palm of the other, "I don't believe this..." he sighed, "Why am I even considering this shit?"

He hops off his motorcycle and heads for the door of the garage, "I'm more concerned with how whoever sent this knows about..." he clenches his chest, he didn't like talking about his newly gained heart disease, as it pretty much ruined his life.

He thought back to the days of listening to the motorcycle's engines and analyzing the sounds to figure out what parts they were using, "And as soon as I really get a shot..." he clenches his fist, and looks back at his bike.

"I guess the trip will give me one last ride," he says, slowly creeping towards the bike. He throws on his helmet and gloves and then starts his bike.

He can't help but grin as he feels the revving bike beneath him. He eyes the envelope in his hand, "I...I guess it  can't hurt right?" and then he flew out of the garage door and headed straight for the train station.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2011)

*Nigel Holt… *












Due to Maximilda being so close to his apartment, it didn’t take long for Nigel to reach the station. Normally, Nigel hated being near a train station. The loud, rumbling noises of the trains often messed with his thought process or woke him up at night. Today was a different day, though. He was very thankful for Maximilda, now. As per usual, there was a bustling amount of people there. “Just like the atoms of a gas, they move randomly…” Nigel noted. He often made observations like these just so he could understand… people. Science was much more relatable to him. 

As he pushes the way though the crowd, his constantly moving eyes are on the watch like an eagle searching for its prey. As he walks past a group of girls who he estimates to be around sixteen, he hears giggling. Nigel rolls his eyes. He was used to getting this attention from the opposite sex… and sometimes the same sex, too. Not that Nigel was complaining.

“Platform Nine…” His eyes are looking above for the number and as he passes eight, he walks up to the worker standing there. “Here, are my tickets, sir.” He said, politely. The man gives him a nod and he steps into the terminal. Nigel sat down in the back row, hoping not to garner any attention. He succeeds and puts his hands together and looks down at his feet. He wishes that he had brought a book with him, since he had no idea how long this would take.

The train comes to a stop and Nigel stands up to stretch his legs. He hops out of the terminal and there it is the airport station. He had been here before, thrice in his life. The first was when he arrived in Europe. The second was when had left Europe and the third when he returned. This would be the fourth time. His eyes, always acute, search for the man with the QPQ sign. He actually sees him too. 

The man is a shirt with the QPQ letters in big red. Red probably because it was a bright color which caught that attention of the eye. Walking over to the man, as Nigel gets closer, he realizes he’s your average Caucasian male. He was eerily bland, even his hair style was bland. It was just there, nothing special, the hair color a dull black. Nigel searches for something in the eye but what he gets is… blandness. “What the hell…” He mutters. 

He shows the man the box and envelope. “I was told to come here by whoever you’re working for. So here,” Nigel said, with force in his voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> He walked up to the man, still half expecting Ashton Kutcher to jump out from behind a car somewhere and punk him. There was no Ashton Kutcher of course. Kyle looked around awkwardly and presented the man with the box and envelope. He decided to skip the pleasantries and get right to the point. "So what the hell is going on here pal? Who do you work for exactly?"



"Sorry sir, that is not in the description." The man comments, turning his back. "Please come this way." Kyle follows behind the man as they walk through the airport. Baggage check comes up, along with the traditional body search, but the man simply walks past the TSA agents with no problem. Neither men are stopped for a search, neither man has to sit through the wait others do. "We are privileged sir." the man announces. "We have the fortune of flying on a private airline." 

Kyle is lead out onto the runway and towards a small private jet. The jet was completely white, no markers, no symbols. If one looked hard enough you wouldn't find a single part with a factory number or any identifying markers. "This way." The man leads Kyle onto the jet and nods to the pilot. "My job here is done. You will receive a call shortly." with that, the doors shut and the pilot prepared for take off.



Bluebeard said:


> *Nigel Holt? *
> 
> 
> He shows the man the box and envelope. ?I was told to come here by whoever you?re working for. So here,? Nigel said, with force in his voice.



The man nods and leads Kyle through the security check, neither of them  stop to be checked and no one examines the box. The man leading him  makes no noise as they head towards a plain white private jet. No  markings, no nothing. Nigel is directed to the inside of the jet. The  man gives the pilot a nod and the doors shut.



Tia Halibel said:


> Finally reaching her stop she slowly walked off the train and looked at  the Airport that seemed so close. She walked towards the doors and they  automatically opened, it had been a while since she'd seen doors that  opened on their own. After entering the Airport she looked for the man  that had a label of "QPQ" on them, and sure enough she found such a man.  She quickly reached him as she handed him the box and envelop as she  said "Hello my name's Jessica. I'm ready to go."



"Greetings Jessica." The man bowed to the girl, his long black hair  dropping to the ground as he removes his hat. "Please, follow me." He  places his hat back onto his head. He tucks the box under his arm and  the envelope into his pocket. He leads Jessica through the security  check and passed the guards, onto the runway and towards the jet. "Here  you are miss, isn't it pleasant to be able to skip such nasty security  checks?" He smiles at her and nods to the pilot. "Pleasant travels."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

“W-w-w-wak-k-ke up-p-p-p!  Y-y-you are sc-c-c-ream-m-m-ming!” a hand shook the young woman roughly.  “And-d-d-d-d T-t-t-t...uh...he t-t-tried-d-d-d t-t-t-to t-t-t-tak-k-ke it.”  the grubby man pointed to another that was slinking out of the room.

Another scream was ripped from the young woman and the handling though she was able to clamp a hand over her mouth when she recognized her attacker this time.  “Alan...”  She breathed deeply, her nose wrinkling at the sour pungent scent wafting from the kindly old man.  “I'm sorry.  The dreams...”  Alex sat up, putting her hands on her face, limp almost colorless hair fell in front of her.

“Ok-k-k-kay...” The man stuttered horribly but he had a kind face with the mentality of an eight year old.  “I-I-I s-s-s-saved-d-d it-t.”  he handed her the plain brown box.

“Thank you Alan but that isn't mine.”  Alex looked up then shook her head.

“It-t-t-t w-w-w-w-was b-b-b-by y-y-y-y-”

“What he means is it was by your bed.”  Another woman approached, one that was always seen not to far from Alan.  “Don't remember you having it when you came in but it was with your stuff.”  she shrugged as Alan pushed it farther forward.

Alexandra looked confused and she glanced between the pair and then gingerly took the box.  Other than a few smudges from Alan's fingers it was pristine, something that wouldn't have come from Alexandra's life recently.  “I don't understand Latty...”

“Neither do I Sugar, but it's yours.”  Latty shrugged her large shoulders then put a hand on Alan's arm and began to lead him away.  

“Thanks...” Alex called out, getting a wave from Alan then she turned back to the box and carefully opened it.  The contents made her confusion even worse.  “Open at four...”  she looked up at the clock that was high up on the wall, a thin metal cage protecting its glass surface.  “3:15...” she mumbled then scowled down at the letter tempted to throw caution to the wind but her soft nature from before surfaced and instead she gathered her things and headed to the park, though not before grabbing one of the simple bologna sandwiches they were handing out.

Once outside, Alexandra took a deep breath of the fresh air then proceeded to the park.  The sun was out but it didn't warm her.  The closer she got to the park the worse the feelings about the mysterious package had become.  'What could it be?' She wondered as she walked, her head was down so she didn't meet anyone's eyes, her clothes gave off the typical 'I don't see that person.' looks from most of the pedestrians, she made it to the park completely unmolested.

Finding a tree with shade in an out of the way place Alex sat down, put the envelope in front of her and began to eat the bland bit of food she had received.  She wasn't worried about missing the time, a church bordered the park and they always tolled the hour.

It wasn't long before the huge bells in the church's tower began to ring.  'Bong' Alex's eyes darted to the white paper.  'Bong' her fingers reached out and clasped the envelope.  'Bong' the envelope shook as she  turned it over and ripped the paper to release the contents.  'Bong' Alex unfolded the crisp sheet and began to read, then tears began to fall.

“I...I...I...”  The girl read the letter five times, each round through she sounded more like Alan then herself, she finally stopped because she could no longer see the words, her eye were to full of tears.  Several moments went by while she sobbed into her hands trying to let out the pain and grief once more but as always it didn't work.

Slowly the tears abated and she looked at the letter again.  She thought about her life, the events that had shaped her and brought her to the place she was now.  Alex let her mind run over the last month especially then she sighed.  “What do I have to lose?” the statement was followed by a harsh bark of a laugh, that even to her own ears sounded bitter and hollow.

With the few remaining coins she had to her name Alex got on the bus and headed for the train station.  Sitting she had the letter clenched in one hand and the box held close to her in the other.  Upon arrival to the airport she looked around avoiding the watchful eyes of the security, they would give her only so much time before assuming she was loitering, she had to move quickly.  

Quickly Alex moved through the crowds looking for the sign, several times she looked at the letter, verifying what would be on the sign.  Then she spotted the man.  Alex attempted to make herself look more presentable, brushed the lank strands of hair out of her face then nervously walked up him.  “I...um...”  she looked up at him, second guessing herself, wondering if she should turn around and run.  “Oh...”  Alex reached in the box, pulled out the phone, then shoved the offending cardboard at the man, it contained the smaller box and the ticket.  “I am suppose...to give this...to you...”  Her eyes were wide, wondering if this was a mistake but she knew it was too late now.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Alexandra...*
> 
> Quickly Alex moved through the crowds looking for the sign, several times she looked at the letter, verifying what would be on the sign.  Then she spotted the man.  Alex attempted to make herself look more presentable, brushed the lank strands of hair out of her face then nervously walked up him.  ?I...um...?  she looked up at him, second guessing herself, wondering if she should turn around and run.  ?Oh...?  Alex reached in the box, pulled out the phone, then shoved the offending cardboard at the man, it contained the smaller box and the ticket.  ?I am suppose...to give this...to you...?  Her eyes were wide, wondering if this was a mistake but she knew it was too late now.



"Very good ma'am." The man bowed to her, he had short blond hair and wore sunglasses, his black suit crinkled a bit, the sound of fresh cloth and starch. Like he'd never owned a suit before. "Please, this way." He swept out his hand as he gripped the box in the other. The two walk down the isle and past security. "We don't need to worry about them." He shoots Alexandra a little wink as they head out onto the runway towards a plain white private jet. "Thy chariot awaits mistress." He leads her onto the jet and gives the pilot a nod before stepping back and closing the door. "Take care."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Sorry sir, that is not in the description." The man comments, turning his back. "Please come this way." Kyle follows behind the man as they walk through the airport. Baggage check comes up, along with the traditional body search, but the man simply walks past the TSA agents with no problem. Neither men are stopped for a search, neither man has to sit through the wait others do. "We are privileged sir." the man announces. "We have the fortune of flying on a private airline."
> 
> Kyle is lead out onto the runway and towards a small private jet. The jet was completely white, no markers, no symbols. If one looked hard enough you wouldn't find a single part with a factory number or any identifying markers. "This way." The man leads Kyle onto the jet and nods to the pilot. "My job here is done. You will receive a call shortly." with that, the doors shut and the pilot prepared for take off.



Kyle was utterly stunned as they passed through all the checkpoints with no hassle, not even one agent stopping them or asking them where they were going. He had his own private jet (it was a gift to himself when he turned 26) and was accustomed to the VIP experience, but this, well this blew away the VIP experience by a mile. Kyle felt like he was in a spy movie or something as he was lead to an unmarked small jet on the tarmac.    

"This is crazy..." he muttered under his breath, but crazy took on a new dimension when you were dieing. You were willing to accept things that before you just would've laughed off.  

The inside of the plane was nothing too special, at least by his standards. His own pride and joy, a Gulfstream 350, certainly blew this tin can away. Kyle took a seat and glared at the man as he told him to wait for a phone call. "Thanks for nothing..." he said as the door slammed shut. Kyle could feel the thrum of the engine as the pilot prepared to take off. 

Kyle peered into the pilots cabin and eyed the pilot. "Hey, where the fuck are we going?" The pilot, whoever he was, didn't answer. _If I pointed my gun at your head, I bet you'd answer._ Kyle sighed with annoyance and returned to his seat, buckling himself in. He started to feel the beginnings of an intense headache come on, right behind the eyes. The intensity and frequency of the headaches were getting worse by the day. Kyle dry swallowed a few pills and closed his eyes as the plane took off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2011)

*Marcus*

After a brief train ride the young motorist arrived within walking distance of the airport. He couldn't help but feel saddened at having to leave his motorcycle behind before entering the train for the bigger picture, well the possible bigger picture, it was necessary.

He spun his helmet around in his hands as he entered the airport. It didn't take long for him to spot the man with the QPQ sign and he quickly approached him, "So you're the guy," he was about to start questioning him but then took another look at him, _"Eh, this guy probably doesn't know anything...Most likely just a lackey."_

He pulls the box out from under his arm and hands it to him, along with the envelope that was tucked in his jacket pocket, "So, are we off to the magic hospital now?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Marcus*
> 
> After a brief train ride the young motorist arrived within walking distance of the airport. He couldn't help but feel saddened at having to leave his motorcycle behind before entering the train for the bigger picture, well the possible bigger picture, it was necessary.
> 
> ...




"Magic Hospital?" The man looked at him oddly. "No sir, no such thing." He turns and motions for Marcus to follow him. "This way, there is little time." The men walk past security and past the other check points. They reach the runway and a private jet. "Here you are sir." He escorts Marcus onto the jet and nods to the pilot. The door closes behind him as he leaves, and the jet takes off. "You'll be getting a call soon." The pilot comments before the curtain closes between them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2011)

Amanda didn't fancy herself to liking trains very much, however she didn't have much of a choice in the matter since the ticket only led to a train. Amanda arrived at the station, and gave her ticket to the clerk at the front, then proceeded to board the train that she had been designated to. Amanda sighed a little bit, nervousness setting in, she didn't quite know the reasons behind her dislike of trains, it's just that ever since she had been a kid they unsettled her for some reason. Amanda sat through the rather dull and uneventful ride until finally the train came to a halt. Amanda walked off the train, and noted that she had arrived directly within a few miles of the airport that the envelope mentioned.

?Such crafty people they are!? Amanda noted slightly elated, and proceeded to walk the few miles needed to get to the airport, upon entering she proceeded to look around until she noted in particular a guy with the sign labeled ?QPQ? nearby, and waltzed her way over to him, ?You must be the person the crazy letter thingy told me about!?

Amanda handed the box she had been carrying over to the man, along with the envelope in which she had been given, ?So Mr. Unknown Name, to what magical kingdom is thou leader taking me?? Amanda currently wasn't in a state of mind to conduct a common sense approach of conversation, while not exactly in psychotic mode, she could still act pretty crazy even when extremely giddy.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Amanda
> 
> ?Such crafty people they are!? Amanda noted slightly elated, and proceeded to walk the few miles needed to get to the airport, upon entering she proceeded to look around until she noted in particular a guy with the sign labeled ?QPQ? nearby, and waltzed her way over to him, ?You must be the person the crazy letter thingy told me about!?
> 
> Amanda handed the box she had been carrying over to the man, along with the envelope in which she had been given, ?So Mr. Unknown Name, to what magical kingdom is thou leader taking me?? Amanda currently wasn't in a state of mind to conduct a common sense approach of conversation, while not exactly in psychotic mode, she could still act pretty crazy even when extremely giddy.



"No talking." The man replied, he had a bald head hidden under a cap and large body hidden beneath a black suit. The man lead Amanda past security and towards the private jet just like the others before and after her. Each time a new place, a new man a new jet. Each jet going to the same location, Each jet piloted by a different man. The man lead Amanda onto the jet and nodded to the pilot. The door shut and the jet took off... Soon, the Phone would ring.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2011)

*Nigel Holt?*

Nigel is first unsure if he should follow this man, but he eventually does. They get through security without a hitch and Nigel frowns. Whoever this guy worked for had to be relatively high-up on the scale of things, especially when these days, even Europe was very careful about whom they allowed on planes, due to the increase of terrorism. Nigel is also impressed with the jet that he is led too. It was all-white, sort of like a paper airplane but made into the real thing. As the doors to the jet open, Nigel enters.

It was quite spacious, and had a TV. He wished there was something to read, though. ?So where are we going-? Before he could ask the man from earlier, he goes through the doors to the pilot?s chamber and they close. ?Nice.? He mutters, crossing his legs and pressing his head back. He wasn?t scared of flight or anything. He had traveled all across the world with his father. The familiar rumbling of the plane starts and they?re off.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle was utterly stunned as they passed through all the checkpoints with no hassle, not even one agent stopping them or asking them where they were going. He had his own private jet (it was a gift to himself when he turned 26) and was accustomed to the VIP experience, but this, well this blew away the VIP experience by a mile. Kyle felt like he was in a spy movie or something as he was lead to an unmarked small jet on the tarmac.
> 
> "This is crazy..." he muttered under his breath, but crazy took on a new dimension when you were dieing. You were willing to accept things that before you just would've laughed off.
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> *Nigel Holt?*
> 
> Nigel is first unsure if he should follow this man, but he eventually  does. They get through security without a hitch and Nigel frowns.  Whoever this guy worked for had to be relatively high-up on the scale of  things, especially when these days, even Europe was very careful about  whom they allowed on planes, due to the increase of terrorism. Nigel is  also impressed with the jet that he is led too. It was all-white, sort  of like a paper airplane but made into the real thing. As the doors to  the jet open, Nigel enters.
> 
> It was quite spacious, and had a TV. He wished there was something to read, though. ?So where are we going-? Before he could ask the man from earlier, he goes through the doors to the pilot?s chamber and they close. ?Nice.?  He mutters, crossing his legs and pressing his head back. He wasn?t  scared of flight or anything. He had traveled all across the world with  his father. The familiar rumbling of the plane starts and they?re  off.



Two men on two jets, flying towards the same location, they had been flying for a little while when their phones began to ring.... 



The man hung up the phone, letting a little laugh go off before doing so.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2011)

Dev had waited until 4pm mostly through chance. The package had been overlooked by him and instead of giving it any attention, he went out to the Casino. His form at the roulette table continued true to form and he came back burdened with another $5000 of debt. The door slammed behind him, his dark, wiry face made even less attractive by his bushy unkempt eyebrows furrowed down, and his mouth constantly sneering at what he viewed as 'his rotten luck'. His situation was getting more and more desperate by the minute. Being sent home to India was an increasing threat now and with it the local gangs that he was into for at least treble the amount that he owed here. 

He stripped off down to his white cotton vest and not so white Yfronts, throwing what he was wearing onto the diminishing floors pace that was already cluttered with around a month's worth of laundry, empty bottles and crusty, used tissues. He took a swig from the bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label Whiskey that was half empty, ignoring the reek that was emanating from the kitchen and the stench that was creeping in from the bathroom. Something scurried under the mess that was a lot larger than it should have been; Dev barely batted an eyelid. He'd seen rats that were the size of dogs, this was just a baby.

The brown package was on his bed, where he now sat. His gaze momentarily left it as he dug inside his ear and inspected the dry yellow contents stuck on his pinky finger. He sniffed it and rubbed it on the once white linen, leaving another stain on it. His attention went back to the box. He sniffed, reaching across the bed to get it, grumbling obscenities at the object. More followed as he tore of the seals only to find another box inside. He snatched the letter and read it. Much to his surprise it was in his native language of Hindi, text he had not laid eyes upon since coming to the US. He read through it and didn't like the disrespectful tone of it; the letter highlighted all the trouble he was in but talked to him as if he were a child. He wasn't mumbling the obscenities now but almost arguing with the letter in his hand, made worse by the fact that he couldn't understand the phrase quid pro quo. Dev repeated the phrase phonetically and with his thick Indian accent. 
His phone rang. He had to be at work in an hour and his Uncle probably wanted him to come in early and clean the toilets. The toilets. Him! He spat on the floor and grabbed whatever clothes came to hand first, taking the box and the envelope. The train journey was uneventful but at least it occurred. Dev was sceptical that it was some sort of joke and though train tickets to the airport were cheap, it still cost money.
Dev wondered about the contents of the smaller box. His instincts told him to open it but he didn’t. He’d take this gamble. The airport was coming up and he confidently stepped out of the train into the airport and started pacing the airport. He spotted the slot machine and checked his pockets for some change. He found a $20 bill which he must have missed when he was at the casino and forgot all about the man he was supposed to be looking for


----------



## Kuno (Feb 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Very good ma'am." The man bowed to her, he had short blond hair and wore sunglasses, his black suit crinkled a bit, the sound of fresh cloth and starch. Like he'd never owned a suit before. "Please, this way." He swept out his hand as he gripped the box in the other. The two walk down the isle and past security. "We don't need to worry about them." He shoots Alexandra a little wink as they head out onto the runway towards a plain white private jet. "Thy chariot awaits mistress." He leads her onto the jet and gives the pilot a nod before stepping back and closing the door. "Take care."



* Alexandra...*

Dusty blue eyes widened as they made their way through the airport.  ?I...um...?  Alex stuttered moving a bit faster than she had in days, just to keep up with the large man.  Nerves jumped almost electrified while they passed through security without even being looked at.  'What kind of people are they?' she asked herself while they headed for a different corridor.

When they started onto the runway Alex trepidation grew, her heart began to race.  'What am I doing?' her mind screamed at her, then a single tear rolled down her cheek.  She wished she could talk this over with her brother.

Up a short flight of stairs and Alexandra was standing inside a very nice and what appeared to be a private jet.  Her teeth began to chatter as her nerves shot up another notch.  ?Sir...I...?  too late Alex changed her mind and he said good bye while the door shut with a hiss.

?Please take a seat.?  A voice said.

Without thinking Alexandra only nodded before rushing to a plush chair, something more luxurious than she had ever used.  The insides of the jet awed her.  Alex had never even flown first class let alone in something like this.  Her eyes wider still she tried to take everything in, not even noticing that it had begun to move.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Kuno said:


> * Alexandra...*
> 
> Dusty blue eyes widened as they made their way through the airport.  ?I...um...?  Alex stuttered moving a bit faster than she had in days, just to keep up with the large man.  Nerves jumped almost electrified while they passed through security without even being looked at.  'What kind of people are they?' she asked herself while they headed for a different corridor.
> 
> ...



As Alexandra sat down the large man walked down the runway and watched the jet take off. After it was out of sight, he took the envelope from his pocket and opened it. Inside was another letter, the man began to read the letter and once finished, took out a lighter and burned it. "Understood."

As Alexandra sat on the jet, the phone began to ring.







With that, The man on the other end hung up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

The headache was just starting to subside when suddenly the cell rang. Kyle snapped his eyes open and answered. "This better be good or I'm gonna sue your ass," he barked into the phone. Kyle listened and grit his teeth as the thundering pain rocketed into his temples. So much for that subsiding headache. He assumed it was a man speaking to him of course, but the voice was deeply distorted and hard to recognize. Hell it could've been a chick on the other end for all he knew. Whoever this person was however, something was very clear. They were enjoying this. 

_*"You'll be on your way to an island where you will meet another assistant of mine. He will explain the rules to you. Sounds interesting doesn't it? Not as interesting as the plane you ride on.. but interesting non the less... Oh and please do put that gun away. you wont be needing it for this game Kyle." * _

"Look here you son of a bi-"  Kyle stopped mid insult. His eyes widened as a door slid down between him and the pilot's cabin. 

_*"Oh, by now you should notice that there is a door between you and the cockpit. That door is now sealed tightly, for good reason. Since you got this call a powerful sleeping gas has been pumping into the cabin. You should be feeling a bit drowzy about now. Good night Kyle, see you when you wake up."*_

Kyle screamed into the phone, his face becoming red like a tomato. "Hey do you know who the fuck I am, the people I know? I can buy and sell you a dozen times over. You can't do this to me!" 

The voice laughed and the familiar click of the line going dead could be heard. Kyle flung the phone at the cabin wall in a rage. He ran up to the door that now trapped him in, separating him from the pilot. Kyle slammed his fists against the door. "HEY! Whatever this guy is paying you I'll double it, triple it...I'LL BUY YOU A NEW FUCKING PLANE!"  There was no answer from the other end. 

"DO YOU HEAR ME?! OPEN THIS DOOR!" 

Kyle suddenly began to feel dizzy and lightheaded, and stumbled about like a drunken sailor. The world around him began to lose focus. "You can't do this to me. I'm Kyle Dobbs..." he stammered in a hoarse voice. Kyle fumbled around for his gun, but instead crashed onto the floor. Everything went black after that.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "No talking." The man replied, he had a bald head hidden under a cap and large body hidden beneath a black suit. The man lead Amanda past security and towards the private jet just like the others before and after her. Each time a new place, a new man a new jet. Each jet going to the same location, Each jet piloted by a different man. The man lead Amanda onto the jet and nodded to the pilot. The door shut and the jet took off... Soon, the Phone would ring.



Amanda blinked a couple of seconds before she pouted slightly, just how exactly did this man expect her not to talk when she had so many questions to ask? Some spoil sport he was, and here she expected at least some form of conversation from one of the people apparently inviting her on this stupid little trip. Amanda however obediently followed the man onto the jet, and noticed that he merely nodded to the pilot, followed by the door shutting, and with that the pilot decided to start up the plane, and soon enough they were in the air.

Amanda sighed a little bit, had this been a trick to test her own patience? Amanda guessed it had to be since this person seemed to have researched her completely. The letter mentioned that her boyfriend had gone missing and that the person could reunite her with him, so obviously he must know what makes her tick, that must be why they're telling her to keep quiet because the person must know she dislike silent atmospheres.

?Agh! I'm thinking into this too much.? Amanda mutters to herself in discontent, she probably just over-read the situation, something she's prone to doing a lot, however before she could continue thinking anymore the phone she had picked up began to ring.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Amanda blinked a couple of seconds before she pouted slightly, just how exactly did this man expect her not to talk when she had so many questions to ask? Some spoil sport he was, and here she expected at least some form of conversation from one of the people apparently inviting her on this stupid little trip. Amanda however obediently followed the man onto the jet, and noticed that he merely nodded to the pilot, followed by the door shutting, and with that the pilot decided to start up the plane, and soon enough they were in the air.
> 
> Amanda sighed a little bit, had this been a trick to test her own patience? Amanda guessed it had to be since this person seemed to have researched her completely. The letter mentioned that her boyfriend had gone missing and that the person could reunite her with him, so obviously he must know what makes her tick, that must be why they're telling her to keep quiet because the person must know she dislike silent atmospheres.
> 
> ?Agh! I'm thinking into this too much.? Amanda mutters to herself in discontent, she probably just over-read the situation, something she's prone to doing a lot, however before she could continue thinking anymore the phone she had picked up began to ring.



As the plane took off and the phone began to ring, the pilot looked out his window. That was the que for him to begin phase two. The jet took a sharp turn and headed towards the destination programmed into it's GPS. "This had better be worth it." He sighed. Amanda picked up the phone and the man began to speak into it....




With that, the man hung up. the line on the other end going dead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Magic Hospital?" The man looked at him oddly. "No sir, no such thing." He turns and motions for Marcus to follow him. "This way, there is little time." The men walk past security and past the other check points. They reach the runway and a private jet. "Here you are sir." He escorts Marcus onto the jet and nods to the pilot. The door closes behind him as he leaves, and the jet takes off. "You'll be getting a call soon." The pilot comments before the curtain closes between them.



Marcus took a seat in the comfortable chair of the private jet and placed his helmet next to his seat. He kicks back and tosses the phone up and down in his hand.

"I'll be getting a call eh?" he started pondering about just what he was doing.

"Well magic hospital is ruined out, so how else could they possibly fix my problem..." he rubbed his temples, "What was I thinking. *Hey buddy!*" he shouts to the pilot, *"Turn this thing around, I've finally come to my senses!"*

He waits but there's no answer, "What the hell," he hops to his feet and begins banging on the door, *"Did you hear me! I said I want down!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus took a seat in the comfortable chair of the private jet and placed his helmet next to his seat. He kicks back and tosses the phone up and down in his hand.
> 
> "I'll be getting a call eh?" he started pondering about just what he was doing.
> 
> ...



The phone begins to ring as Marcus bangs on the door. The pilot pays no attention to him, this is all according to the rules. The phone continued to ring as Marcus banged on the door, the phone would ring until it was answered and eventually, Marcus picked up the call....


With that, The man hung up and let Marcus to his own devices.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 8, 2011)

*"Well Marcus you sure are making a commotion now aren't you? You should calm down, it's not good for the heart... Perhaps i should pump a little something special into the air hmm? Let you calm down a bit.*" The voice was low and metallic, like the man was using some kind of voice changer. *"You must have a lot of questions you wish to ask me."*

Marcus grits his teeth, this prick was making fun of his heart disease! He grabs hold of the phone and begins to shout but the man continues to speak, and he decides that it would be best to make sure he didn't miss anything.

The voice laughed a bit, the metallic sound crackling as he did so, struggling to keep up with the changes in his pitch. *"Please, Don't bother. This is a game Marcus, a game with rules. You know what happens when you break rules correct? You are given a penalty. Sometimes Marcus, that is something simple. A time out, called off the field. But in this game Marcus, you wouldn't like to get a penalty. so please do calm down."*

*"Now you must realize that it's a simple game, rules are given and to be followed. Complete the game and win the prize! You see Marcus, You are going to an island, there you will meet many people like yourself and you will all be given the rules to round one. How many rounds there will be depends on how many follow the rules. Should you all complete the objectives you will all be given what you were promised. For you Marcus, that is a cure."*

The man began to laugh. *"Oh one last thing, since this call began the cabin has filled up with sleeping gas. The door to the pilots cockpit is sealed shut Marcus, no point in trying to get in. See you when you wake up.... Hehehe...."*

Marcus clenches his fist as he slams his fist into the wall to no avail, *"STOP FUCKING WITH ME!"* he didn't like being toyed with...And after working so hard only to have his dreams halted by an uncontrollable heart disease it seemed like that was exactly what fate was doing to him...

His eyes begin to grow heavy as the gas takes effect, he drops to his knees and begins to think back to the times of his childhood...When his dream seemed so far out of reach...Before he finally collapses.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2011)

"Greetings Nigel, so nice to speak to you in person." The voice on the other end was distorted, creating a deep and variably toned voice. "I bet you are wondering who i am. Well, Don't bother asking any questions just yet. Sit there and listen, I'll explain this portion of the game to you. Right now you are on my own private airline. Wonderful isn't it? I've put some effort into these planes. Making them  untraceable should they crash."

Nigel eyes widen. The planes were untraceable… Upon realizing this, Nigel starts to panic. This had been a bad idea! If whoever was on the other line wanted him gone for whatever reason, it’d be easy to do so now. If what he said was true, nobody in his family could find him nor could any search party. “Damnit!” He unbuckles his seat belt and runs to the door, beating on it. “Turn around! I changed my mind!” No answer. He clicks on the phone, “Tell your men to call it off!” 

The voice on the other end laughed a bit. "But no fear Nigel. The jet is headed to an island. Wonderful i know. This particular island is home to the first round of the game. There you will meet another assistant of mine. He will explain the rules for round 1, follow them to the letter Nigel." The voice stopped for a moment. "Oh... And by about now you should be feeling pretty sleepy. You'll notice the door to the cockpit has been completely sealed, that's just another fun part of this jet!" 

Nigel grips the phone tight enough to crush it. “Don’t laugh at me!” He shouted. He didn’t respond well to pressure and the fact that he was in a position to be disposed with ease added to plenty of pressure. He continues to beat on the door, but his fists become less heavy, but lighter. His eyelids start to come over his eyes. The sleepiness was setting in. “No! No! I can’t-“ He hits the ground and as the plane rocks, he hits a wall. “Got to get back to my seat…” He muttered, now crawling. The voice on the phone continued to speak, though.

The laugh was back. "You are currently breathing in a strong sleeping gas. It's been pumping in since i called you. Sweet dreams nigel. See you when you wake up."

As Nigel realizes he just got played, his hand touches his chair, but the plane rocks again and Nigel rolls off. The phone clicks off and Nigel shouts, *“NOOOOO!” *As his eyes close, finally submitting to the gas.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Dev had waited until 4pm mostly through chance. The package had been overlooked by him and instead of giving it any attention, he went out to the Casino. His form at the roulette table continued true to form and he came back burdened with another $5000 of debt. The door slammed behind him, his dark, wiry face made even less attractive by his bushy unkempt eyebrows furrowed down, and his mouth constantly sneering at what he viewed as 'his rotten luck'. His situation was getting more and more desperate by the minute. Being sent home to India was an increasing threat now and with it the local gangs that he was into for at least treble the amount that he owed here.
> 
> He stripped off down to his white cotton vest and not so white Yfronts, throwing what he was wearing onto the diminishing floors pace that was already cluttered with around a month's worth of laundry, empty bottles and crusty, used tissues. He took a swig from the bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label Whiskey that was half empty, ignoring the reek that was emanating from the kitchen and the stench that was creeping in from the bathroom. Something scurried under the mess that was a lot larger than it should have been; Dev barely batted an eyelid. He'd seen rats that were the size of dogs, this was just a baby.
> 
> ...



"Pardon me sir. But it's rude to keep your hosts waiting." Dev turned around to see a man wearing a black suit and black mask, his face completely hidden, only two bright green lenses looked back at him. The man was wearing some kind of odd goggle. Dev looked him over and noticed the sign "QPQ" in the man's hand. "You are now to be penalized for breaking the rules." The sign dropped and the man pulled something from his pocket. 

Dev tried to react but was too slow, the object was jammed into the side of his neck. A syringe with a light blue fluid inside it. "Do not break the rules again." The mans voice muffled as Dev fell unconscious. The man picked up Dev, the box and the envelope and carried them all out of the airport and towards the private jet that lay waiting for them. "He'll wake up in a few minutes. Do take care of him." He nodded to the pilot and the doors shut.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> As the plane took off and the phone began to ring, the pilot looked out his window. That was the que for him to begin phase two. The jet took a sharp turn and headed towards the destination programmed into it's GPS. "This had better be worth it." He sighed. Amanda picked up the phone and the man began to speak into it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 











Amanda slowly reached down and picked up the cell to look at it, however she realized the number had no traceable call, ?Oh well, at least they give me someone to talk to!? Amanda blurted out naively, unaware of just what would happen after she picked up the phone. Amanda flipped up the top on the phone, and put the receiver to her ear, ?Hello, this is magical guest Amanda Walker speaking.? Amanda listened as the man on the phone began to speak, however the more the man spoke, the twitchier her eyes seemed to become, no to be more precise her whole body had become twitchy at this point. It almost got to the point where she threw the phone and broke it, however she managed to hold in enough self control to where that didn't happen.

?Who the FUCK are you?!? Amanda's voice started to rise in pitch as she realized this situation meant danger, her mental defense system kicking in bringing out her crazy self, ?What kind of sick game are you trying to play here?! You LISTEN to ME, you WILL stop this right NOW, or I WILL find you and MAKE your life a LIVING HELL!? Amanda yelled into the phone, however the voice paid no heed to her outburst, and Amanda's emotions only continued to rage more, however she noticed something else, suddenly she seemed to be feeling very drowsy, and that's when the voice told her exactly what was happening.

?AHAHAHAHAHA! YOU THINK THIS IS FUNNY DON'T YOU! OH I'LL JUST PUT A PERSON TO SLEEP ON A FLYING PLANE WHILE HAVING A NICE LAUGH FROM A SAFE PLACE! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE, THE JOKER OR SOMETHING?!? Amanda practically screeched into the phone, ?I'M ONLY GOING TO TELL YOU THIS ONCE YOU PATHETIC COWARD, YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO THE HELL YOU'RE MESSING WITH! THIS WON'T GO UNREPAID, YOU HEAR ME?!? Amanda stated, and with that she dropped the phone to the ground just as the voice spoke ?See you when you wake up Amanda.? Amanda ran to the door and began beating on it without hesitation, banging on the door as hard as she could to no avail.

?Damn it! OPEN THIS DOOR RIGHT NOW!? Amanda continued banging on the door and screaming random obscenities until the sleeping gas had finally affected her enough to where even the adrenaline of her mental state couldn't keep her standing, and she slowly slumped down onto the ground, tears forming in her eyes, ?I didn't ask for this.. I just wanted to see him again.. not to be put to sleep in some unknown location.. on a plane no less.. why is everything going wrong?? Amanda couldn't hold back the emotion any longer, the voice had gotten to her, she was in fact afraid for her life, and slowly yet unwillingly unconsciousness began to take over her mind. The last thing Amanda saw was the cell phone still on the floor, and she tried to reach out for it to call for help, however before she could get to it her vision went black and she left the world of consciousness completely.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Amanda slowly reached down and picked up the cell to look at it, however she realized the number had no traceable call, ?Oh well, at least they give me someone to talk to!? Amanda blurted out naively, unaware of just what would happen after she picked up the phone. Amanda flipped up the top on the phone, and put the receiver to her ear, ?Hello, this is magical guest Amanda Walker speaking.? Amanda listened as the man on the phone began to speak, however the more the man spoke, the twitchier her eyes seemed to become, no to be more precise her whole body had become twitchy at this point. It almost got to the point where she threw the phone and broke it, however she managed to hold in enough self control to where that didn't happen.
> 
> ?Who the FUCK are you?!? Amanda's voice started to rise in pitch as she realized this situation meant danger, her mental defense system kicking in bringing out her crazy self, ?What kind of sick game are you trying to play here?! You LISTEN to ME, you WILL stop this right NOW, or I WILL find you and MAKE your life a LIVING HELL!? Amanda yelled into the phone, however the voice paid no heed to her outburst, and Amanda's emotions only continued to rage more, however she noticed something else, suddenly she seemed to be feeling very drowsy, and that's when the voice told her exactly what was happening.
> 
> ...



In a room far from the commotion, sits a man with many monitors on the screen. Each monitor is showing a room, the room happens to be the cabin of a plane. "Let's see... Four... Five now?" The man crossed his legs and leaned back in the chair. He looked down at a table beside him and there rested a phone. "A few more. Then we'll be ready to begin." The last monitor of the bottom row was not a plane, but a cell. The man in the cell was reading the letter over and over. "Oh? He hasn't moved yet..." His voice seemed almost cheerful. "Interesting."


----------



## Olivia (Feb 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Greetings Jessica." The man bowed to the girl, his long black hair  dropping to the ground as he removes his hat. "Please, follow me." He  places his hat back onto his head. He tucks the box under his arm and  the envelope into his pocket. He leads Jessica through the security  check and passed the guards, onto the runway and towards the jet. "Here  you are miss, isn't it pleasant to be able to skip such nasty security  checks?" He smiles at her and nods to the pilot. "Pleasant travels."



*Jessica*

She found it convienient that she was able to pass through all the security, although she didn't give it much thought in the first place. As they walked outside she noticed a jet, although it wasn't just a normal jet, it was a private jet, just for her. She smiled as she boarded the private jet, she'd only flown on a aircraft once before in her life, and it was anything far from fancy. She smiled as she said back "Thanks for all the help, and it was a pleasure to meet you." She waited to see if the man would say anything before she decided to take off, seeing how she didn't want to be rude.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *Jessica*
> 
> She found it convienient that she was able to pass through all the security, although she didn't give it much thought in the first place. As they walked outside she noticed a jet, although it wasn't just a normal jet, it was a private jet, just for her. She smiled as she boarded the private jet, she'd only flown on a aircraft once before in her life, and it was anything far from fancy. She smiled as she said back "Thanks for all the help, and it was a pleasure to meet you." She waited to see if the man would say anything before she decided to take off, seeing how she didn't want to be rude.



The man exits the plane and the doors close behind him. The pilot begins to take the plane out on the runway and soon they are in the air. It isn't long before Jessica's phone begins to ring...



With that, the man on the other end hangs up.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2011)

*Jessica*

As the man spoke on the phone she had a lot of questions, although she didn't feel the need to interrupt. Well that was until he mentioned the sleeping gas, and she noticed she felt sort of drowsy. She didn't like this feeling, not one bit, she'd been "drugged" like this before and that past experience was not good at all, although it had already been to late, she was getting more tired, and she couldn't seem to talk to him at all. She sat up, trying to make herself not fall to sleep, but she couldn't seem to over power it.

She stood up, walking around now, however this seemed to make things worse. She dropped the phone as she slowly fell to her knees, she wasn't sure what was going to happen, but she did know she'd be going to sleep very soon. Her eyes started to flutter close as she lost the strength to fight the urge to stay awake, and then she dozed off, falling to sleep on a jet that was taking her to a place unknown.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 9, 2011)

Jessica, Amanda, Dev, Marcus,Nigel, Kyle-


The Six passengers, on different planes, flown by different men are all headed to the same location. The jets soon landed and the pilots carried out their guests. The men and woman were piled onto stretchers straight out of a hospital and taken off the runway by the men they had met earlier. Their destination was a small tunnel, that resembled a sewer pipe. Water dripped from the ceiling like a leaky faucet. 


The wheels echoed through the tunnel as the men gently pushed them towards their goal.Hours pass as the men lay each guest in a room. They all leave, leaving their guests to sleep off the rest of the drug. From there they check up on other duties, as guided by their letters. In the time they did all this, two more guests had been settled in, Jason Steward and Daniel Tarbrou. One a detective and the other a known murderer. 



How Daniel was able to make it out of prison is a bit sketchy, but what is known is that within his home state... He is thought to be dead. Both men were sitting in their own rooms, just waking up from their fresh naps. "Nnngh... Bastard drugged me..." Jason rubs the back of his head and slowly stands up, opening the door he notices an arrow on the wall point to the left. 



He follows the arrow down the hall and sees another arrow... as he follows the arrow again,there is another and another. Each time he reaches the end of one he arrives at another. At the end of the final arrow Jason arrives at a massive ballroom, eloquent monstrosities of chandeliers hanging above him in a set of 3. There were a few chairs that rested in the center of the ball room. the chairs pointed towards a large red velvet curtain. What was behind, he had no idea....


Jason made his way to the chairs, each one had a place card with a name on it. "Amanda, Dev, Jessica, Alexandra, Marucs, Kyle, Daniel, Jason, Nigel." Jason took his card off the chair and placed it in his jacket. Sitting down, he decided it would be best to wait... there was obviously others are their way here..


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> As Alexandra sat down the large man walked down the runway and watched the jet take off. After it was out of sight, he took the envelope from his pocket and opened it. Inside was another letter, the man began to read the letter and once finished, took out a lighter and burned it. "Understood."
> 
> As Alexandra sat on the jet, the phone began to ring.



When the phone rings Alex slowly pulls it from her pocket and hits the button to answer the call.  She doesn't even get a chance to say 'Hello' before the person on the other end is speaking.  The voice gives her a chill, her whole body seemed to spasm slightly in the chair but she listens intently.  

Tears once again begin to fall down her cheeks, she shakes her head, then she nods, all the while Alexandra remains silent only listening to the person's words.  “Wait...what...you mean in the...”  Alex looks around frantically looking to see if she can pinpoint where the gas is coming from, as if that is all she needs to do to stop it. 


> With that, The man on the other end hung up.


“I...”  then it registers in her mind that the call had been finished, no matter if she was ready for it or not.  “Oh god what have I done?”  Alex asks the empty room around her, the phone falling carelessly to the floor with a dull thud just before she buries her face in her hands.  “Why was I so stupid?”  the sobs begin to tear from her again, she doesn't move, doesn't even unbuckle her belt, while she begins to feel light headed and drowsy.  

Alex fell asleep with tears still staining her cheeks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jessica, Amanda, Dev, Marcus,Nigel, Kyle-
> 
> 
> The Six passengers, on different planes, flown by different men are all headed to the same location. The jets soon landed and the pilots carried out their guests. The men and woman were piled onto stretchers straight out of a hospital and taken off the runway by the men they had met earlier. Their destination was a small tunnel, that resembled a sewer pipe. Water dripped from the ceiling like a leaky faucet.
> ...



Kyle slowly awoke to a thundering headache, and massaged his temples as he slowly sat up in an unfamiliar bed. It took his still fogged over brain several seconds to process where he was and what had just happened to him. The events on the plane came crashing back into his memory. His right hand immediately went for the gun that he had kept in the back of his waistband. It was gone. "Fuck!" Thankfully he still had his bottle of pills and wallet. 

"Where the hell am I?" he groaned. 

Kyle stumbled his way to the door and slammed it open, screaming into the hallway. "HELLO!"  His voice echoed through the hall but he received no answer. Kyle noticed an arrow painted on the wall. The arrow lead to another, and then another, through a winding corridor that was starting to make his head spin. Finally he reached a vast ballroom. There were chairs set up in the center of the ballroom, which faced a red curtain. Kyle didn't care about that however. His eyes focused on the man sitting on one of the chairs. Kyle strode towards him with a look of anger.  

"HEY!" 

He grabbed the man by the shirt, glaring at him. "Are you the one behind this? You better answer me!"  Kyle cocked his right arm back to throw a punch at him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle slowly awoke to a thundering headache, and massaged his temples as he slowly sat up in an unfamiliar bed. It took his still fogged over brain several seconds to process where he was and what had just happened to him. The events on the plane came crashing back into his memory. His right hand immediately went for the gun that he had kept in the back of his waistband. It was gone. "Fuck!" Thankfully he still had his bottle of pills and wallet.
> 
> "Where the hell am I?" he groaned.
> 
> ...



Amanda groaned slightly as consciousness slowly came back to her from the abyss. Either two things had occurred, right now she had just woken up in hell, or she was still alive and in some place she didn't know. Amanda looked around and gathered that the latter must be the case since this definitely wasn't her idea of what hell would be like, and slowly she moved to get out of the bed she had been placed in. At first her foot steps were wobbly as she tried to shake off the effect of the sleeping gas, before long though she had gotten her balance back and made it over to the door.

Amanda pulled open the door, and looked around a little bit, ?Where the hell am I?? She thought to herself, trying to piece together just where the people had taken her.

Amanda looked across to the wall on the other side of the room, and was immediately greeted to an arrow which pointed her to go to the right. Amanda walked out of the room, and followed the direction of the arrow, and soon came to another arrow that pointed her in a different direction. Amanda became notably annoyed by the apparent cat and mouse game these arrows were playing wit h her, as soon as she came to one arrow, another would appear in it's place, and then another and so on until finally her patience almost burst. Before that could happen though, Amanda came to the final arrow which pointed her directly into a massive sized ballroom, complete with chairs set up in the center of the ballroom, facing straight towards a red curtain. Amanda was going to question this until she heard yelling coming from over by the chairs, and immediately turned towards them to see what the commotion was about.

Amanda noticed one guy going to punch another, and instinct alone immediately set in as she ran up to the guy and grabbed his fist, barely managing to halt the punch in time, and ripped him away from the other guy, ?ALRIGHT! Listen up hot shots! I am NOT in a good mood right now! I just woke up from being PUT TO SLEEP on an AIRPLANE with the thought that I might DIE, and now I am in SOME PLACE I don't even know about with two SUSPICIOUS looking people!? Amanda narrowed her eyes with a deadly and icy cold glare at both of them, ?If you're not one of them, SPEAK for yourself right now, because I'm damn sure in the mood to start ripping people's heads off.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle slowly awoke to a thundering headache, and massaged his temples as he slowly sat up in an unfamiliar bed. It took his still fogged over brain several seconds to process where he was and what had just happened to him. The events on the plane came crashing back into his memory. His right hand immediately went for the gun that he had kept in the back of his waistband. It was gone. "Fuck!" Thankfully he still had his bottle of pills and wallet.
> 
> "Where the hell am I?" he groaned.
> 
> ...



"I'm Detective Jason Steward. Mind letting go of my shirt before i charge you with assaulting a police officer." Jason pulled the mans arm from his shirt and brushed himself off. "Honestly, if i was in charge of this thing you think i'd be sitting down in one of these chairs?" He points out the name tags and then pulls his own from his pocket. "I'm just like you, i was on a plane, i woke up here. Least, since you don't have a clue and from what the man said, i figured the same thing happened." 

Jason shrugged. "Look, I figure when the other "Guests"  Arrive, we'll meet that guy whose supposed to explain the rules. I just happened to get here first." Jason sat back down and leaned back a bit. "Sit down, We'll be waiting a while, took you an hour to get here, so god knows how long it'll take the rest." 



> Amanda noticed one guy going to punch another, and instinct alone  immediately set in as she ran up to the guy and grabbed his fist, barely  managing to halt the punch in time, and ripped him away from the other  guy, ?ALRIGHT! Listen up hot shots! I am NOT in a  good mood right now! I just woke up from being PUT TO SLEEP on an  AIRPLANE with the thought that I might DIE, and now I am in SOME PLACE I  don't even know about with two SUSPICIOUS looking people!? Amanda narrowed her eyes with a deadly and icy cold glare at both of them, ?If you're not one of them, SPEAK for yourself right now, because I'm damn sure in the mood to start ripping people's heads off.?



"Well, I guess people show up quick these days." Jason looked the two over and reached down into his pocket, pulling out his badge. "I'm detective Jason Steward, i don't have a clue who this guy is and you need to calm down. We're all in this situation together near as i can tell. Find your chair, have a seat. No use fighting about it now." Jason leaned back in his chair. "Honestly..." He shook his head, Perhaps it was all the cases he had worked on so far, the ride alongs with deputies and officers that prepared him for this kind of stress. 

"It's a game right? He needed us asleep for something, probably to do something or take something from us. I don't have my gun any more, they got that." He did however still have his hidden piece strapped to his thigh. Whoever searched him didn't take off his pants... That was a plus he supposed.



Kuno said:


> When the phone rings Alex slowly pulls it from her  pocket and hits the button to answer the call.  She doesn't even get a  chance to say 'Hello' before the person on the other end is speaking.   The voice gives her a chill, her whole body seemed to spasm slightly in  the chair but she listens intently.
> 
> Tears once again begin to fall down her cheeks, she shakes her head,  then she nods, all the while Alexandra remains silent only listening to  the person's words.  ?Wait...what...you mean in the...?  Alex looks  around frantically looking to see if she can pinpoint where the gas is  coming from, as if that is all she needs to do to stop it.
> 
> ...



Much like the other guests Alex was taken from the plane to a room on the island to sleep off the drugs...


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 10, 2011)

Nigel’s eyes finally open and everything looks extremely bright to him. It was comparable to the first time he had used marijuana. “Damn…” He mutters, his head throbbing. He was in a dirty room and the smell of sewage drifted up to his nose. First he was confused, but he remembers the last few events of his life. The box, the plane, and then the gas. 

He face palms. Nigel disliked being outsmarted, but as he thought about it, he realized that him being drugged was all his fault, error on his part. He’d have to keep up in this little game if he hoped to survive. So he stands up, immediately noticing that he isn’t bound or gagged. “So they don’t want me immobile…” 

Nigel pushes open the door, walking into a dark hallway. There were no lights so he feels the walls, using it to guide him through the darkness. He feels like a blind man walking through the world. Eventually the light does return as he enters a giant ballroom. “Man, this guy is rich.” Nigel observed.

He sees that other people are present and that are chairs with names on them. He notices a chair has his name on it. “So that must be my seat.” He said. Nigel pushes past these people and pulls out his chair, taking a seat. As the people argue, he sighs and says, “Oh calm down, please. We’re all here for a reason and we probably can’t get out of her on our own, so you might as well take a seat.”


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2011)

*Jessica*

She woke up with her head throbbing. Her vision was pretty blurry and she had no idea where she was. Once her vision started to clear up she noticed she was in a room, much fancier then her normal room. However suddenly she started to remember her leaving her house, getting to the airport, going on the private jet, the phone call, and the sleeping gas. That made her mad, and she was about to roll out of here and find who ever did that to her.

However she knew that wasn't the answer, she was in a unknown vicinity, and she had to keep a calm mind. She sighed, she noticed how she wasn't tied up so she knew she wasn't a captive, or maybe they wanted her to fall into that false sense of security? Who knows, all she knew was that she had to go. She slowly rose from the bed and looked in a mirror, she looked presentable so she simply nodded and walked out into a hallway.

Once she entered the hallway she noticed a sign, it pointed down another hallway. She continued to follow the signs until she reached the final sign, and followed it into the room it pointed at. She slowly entered and could instantly feel the tension in there. She knew better then to interfere so she quickly walked up to the table as she saw her name. She sat at a seat and waited, she wasn't quite sure what she was waiting for, but she did know that if she waited then the answers to her questions would eventually come.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2011)

Kyle was about to sock the guy in the face. Detective my ass, he thought to himself. He was so angry in fact that he probably would've shot the man if he still had his gun.  Suddenly a woman entered the ballroom and grabbed his arm. Kyle glared at the woman and shrugged her off. He was about to tell this prissy little bitch to fuck off, but then the alleged detective started spouting some nonsense about how they were all in this together. Kyle couldn't disagree more. They weren't in this together. It was him versus them. 

"Fuck you and fuck this game!" he declared to the both of them. 

Two more people quickly entered, a young man and woman. Kyle vaguely recognized the young man, but couldn't quite place it. The kid suggested that they all take a seat. This only made Kyle angrier, he wanted answers, not to be told what to do.  He snatched up his name card from the nearby chair and ripped it to pieces. The headache started to gain intensity, making him feel like his brain would explode. 

"No I will not sit down like some elementary school student. Do any of you know who I am? I'm Kyle fucking Dobbs. I made more money last year then the entire net worth of friggin Canada. I don't deserve to be treated like this dammit!" 

Kyle kicked away his chair in a fury and walked over to a corner of the ballroom. He started to feel nauseous, and leaned against the wall. He took a deep breath to collect himself, and took out his bottle of pills, popping a few into his mouth. 

_Calm down, you'll get though this...one way or another._


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Well, I guess people show up quick these days." Jason looked the two over and reached down into his pocket, pulling out his badge. "I'm detective Jason Steward, i don't have a clue who this guy is and you need to calm down. We're all in this situation together near as i can tell. Find your chair, have a seat. No use fighting about it now." Jason leaned back in his chair. "Honestly..." He shook his head, Perhaps it was all the cases he had worked on so far, the ride alongs with deputies and officers that prepared him for this kind of stress.
> 
> "It's a game right? He needed us asleep for something, probably to do something or take something from us. I don't have my gun any more, they got that." He did however still have his hidden piece strapped to his thigh. Whoever searched him didn't take off his pants... That was a plus he supposed.



Amanda narrowed her eyes at the badge for the moment, before she finally took a deep breath, it did little to calm her nerves, however it did serve as a way to control her normally explosive temper for a little while anyways, and then she turned to the chairs and happened to look over the name tags. Amanda picked her name up and scanned over it for a moment, and then took her seat with a scowl on her face, this whole incident only preserved to piss her off even more. Amanda stared blankly at the red curtain in front of her, awaiting for what would happen next. Amanda looked around at the people sitting in the seats around her, and noted that this guy obviously enjoyed toying with a lot of people's emotions.

?What's up with this creep?? Amanda muttered to herself, ?This is like some kind of dark carnival where we go around and around in circles trying to find someone and everything just gets more and more horrifying as we continue.? Amanda shudders to herself as she remembers some of the horror movies she's watched which reminded her of an incident like this.

Amanda twiddled her thumbs a little bit, she needed to do something to pass the time since not everyone had shown up to take their seat yet, and as Amanda's impatience grew so did her temper as well, however she tried to keep it under control as much as possible.

?Hey Mr. Detective,? Amanda started with a slight hint of ice in her voice, ?You have a plan or something, right? You're obviously capable of dealing with situations like these.? Amanda had reluctantly decided that the detective would make the most suitable ally in this situation, although she would have preferred to work it alone.



StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle was about to sock the guy in the face. Detective my ass, he thought to himself. He was so angry in fact that he probably would've shot the man if he still had his gun.  Suddenly a woman entered the ballroom and grabbed his arm. Kyle glared at the woman and shrugged her off. He was about to tell this prissy little bitch to fuck off, but then the alleged detective started spouting some nonsense about how they were all in this together. Kyle couldn't disagree more. They weren't in this together. It was him versus them.
> 
> "Fuck you and fuck this game!" he declared to the both of them.
> 
> ...



Amanda looked back behind her as Kyle kicked the chair away from them, and  looked back over at the corner in which Kyle had plopped himself down in, and for a moment she actually started to laugh at how stupid this whole situation seemed. A bunch of adults wake up in a normal place and then end up in a room together with each other, not knowing exactly what's going to happen next, the thought would drive anyone else insane, however she was already pretty much insane to begin with so this situation didn't really bother her as much as it did some of the other people in this room.

?Suit yourself then, Elementary School Kid.? Amanda chided with a hint of amusement in her voice, truth be told he was actually like an elementary school kid in this situation instead of an adult, however Amanda had little reservation to act any better, and had resulted to taunting as a way to pass the time.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> .
> 
> ?Hey Mr. Detective,? Amanda started with a slight hint of ice in her voice, ?You have a plan or something, right? You're obviously capable of dealing with situations like these.? Amanda had reluctantly decided that the detective would make the most suitable ally in this situation, although she would have preferred to work it alone.



"Not much to plan." Jason comments, crossing one leg over the other. "We just have to wait. Find out what the rules for round one are and then play through this game. Though, i honestly doubt there is only one man behind all this. There is too much effort put into it, not to mention the fact that when he spoke to me on the phone he mentioned "Planes" and "Private Airline" That suggests that he doesn't just own a single jet, he owns many of them and they function not as a normal private jet, but like a commercial airline company." Jason shrugged, he'd been giving this whole thing a lot of thought, more so then he should have. 

"If we keep working at it, i'm sure the truth will arrive somewhere." He yawned a bit, still sleepy from the gas. It was at that point a new man walked in and Jason's eyes widened. Before them all stood a young brown haired man, with a face anyone whose watched the news would know... The man who ruthlessly murdered a young college woman by completely slicing open her stomach and gutting her like a fish. 

"Oh? Look at all these people." Daniel grinned. "This looks like fun." Jason clenched the arms of his chair. "What the hell is a scumbag like you doing out of prison!?" He shouts. "Oh? Me? Why, according to prison records... I'm Dead."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Not much to plan." Jason comments, crossing one leg over the other. "We just have to wait. Find out what the rules for round one are and then play through this game. Though, i honestly doubt there is only one man behind all this. There is too much effort put into it, not to mention the fact that when he spoke to me on the phone he mentioned "Planes" and "Private Airline" That suggests that he doesn't just own a single jet, he owns many of them and they function not as a normal private jet, but like a commercial airline company." Jason shrugged, he'd been giving this whole thing a lot of thought, more so then he should have.
> 
> "If we keep working at it, i'm sure the truth will arrive somewhere." He yawned a bit, still sleepy from the gas. It was at that point a new man walked in and Jason's eyes widened. Before them all stood a young brown haired man, with a face anyone whose watched the news would know... The man who ruthlessly murdered a young college woman by completely slicing open her stomach and gutting her like a fish.
> 
> "Oh? Look at all these people." Daniel grinned. "This looks like fun." Jason clenched the arms of his chair. "What the hell is a scumbag like you doing out of prison!?" He shouts. "Oh? Me? Why, according to prison records... I'm Dead."



Amanda shrugged her shoulders a little bit after the detective had finished going off on his little speech about how they should just play along with the game, ease enough for him to say because he had dealt with situations like that before. Amanda had never played games like these with people, for some insanely strange reason it just was never in her nature to do so, she had always been direct and to the point with what she wanted. Amanda noted that she still seemed slightly drowsy from the gas, which probably still affected many other people in the room, and so she leaned back in the chair and allowed her head to rest over the back of it.

At this point Amanda noted another man coming into the room, and at first she thought she might vaguely recognize him for a news article she had read on the internet, however she was much too drowsy to place where she might have seen the face, though the brown hair did stick out for some reason. The moment the word prison shot out of the detective's mouth however, Amanda instantly became attentive to the situation, people from prison always seemed to fascinate her for some reason, mostly because she could never understand the motives which lead to them going there in the first place.

“*Dead?*” Amanda squeaked as the person mentioned how he had escaped, “This guy *is* good.” Amanda stated with the rare hint of insight that she occasionally has, “A little *too good* for my taste, I doubt he just owns an air company anymore.”


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2011)

Dev woke up and scratched his head vigorously. The debt had finally caught up with him and he was scared. He didn't want to go anywhere. He felt groggy, heavy and disorientated and this place was like some sewer.

He realised though that there were no guards and that he was at least alive. Alive. He had to get out of here before the some thugs came and beat him to death. He'd seen enough in India to have the image ingrained into him. Children with their arms cut off so that they would make better beggars, generating more sympathy from the naive tourists; men that had been stripped of everything, including their pride; and women that were used for nothing more than a cum dump. Some men too.

He ran. 

He ran through the dripping circular concrete corridor in utter desperation. There was only one way to go. It made him ever more nervous as he ran, he needed to know that there was a choice at least but as he went on the fear grew more and more that there wasn't.

Then it opened up and there were voices. The light brightened and before him were  group of people. Dev's fear reached a panic. They were going to kill him. There was only a dead end behind him and had no choice but to run forward. He ran to the doors that were in the room only to find that they were locked.

"Fuck!" he shouted and glanced at the people behind him, with his back to the wall. "You had better be staying away from me or you are being fucking dead!" he shouted at them as his eyes darted rom one person to the other. It was a mixed group but there was enough aggression in the air for Dev to know that they were out to kill him.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

A strangled scream erupted from the woman's throat, it was the same everyday, just like Alex's own built in alarm clock.  She scrambled back pressing herself against the wall, letting the vision from her dream fade and her consciousness surface.  Wild eyes stared around the room, taking in her new surroundings.  “Wh-where am I?” she stuttered asking the graying walls, her breath panting and beads of sweat rolled down her face.

No one answered but for a moment Alex just remained where she was, waiting for something to happen.  After a few minutes she shifted, looked down to make sure everything was still there before placing a tentative step onto the floor.  Moving quietly she crept to the door and opened it.  “H-hello?” she asked the silence that rung in her ears, expecting a response but receiving any.

The door glided open on silent hinges and Alex stepped out of the room.  “Hello?” she called a bit louder but only her voice quietly echoed back to her.  She noticed the arrows on the wall and with no other option began to follow the trail like Hansel and Gretel followed the bread crumbs.  

Periodically Alexandra would call out, wondering if she was alone or if someone else was there.  But, each time, like the time before, was answered with silence.  That was until she entered the room.  'People...' she thought and moved a little quicker, feeling a little better to find someone then froze before more than a couple of steps were taken.  'Who are these people?  Why are they here?  Are they like me?  Playing a game?  Or are they behind this?'  Questions flew through her mind and she was so deep in thought that she ran into the back of some guy that was standing near the door.

“S-sorry...”  Alex mumbled in a soft tone before scurrying away.  She moved over to a corner, wrapped her arms around her shaking body, and watched the group behind a curtain of limp greasy hair.  'This definitely wasn't a good idea...'


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2011)

*Marucs...*

He stumbled through the halls, still groggy from the incident from before, "I swear...Once I find this guy I won't need his cure, because all I'll want to do is beat the shit out of him..." he reaches for his throbbing head and feels it hit something hard. His motorcycle helmet that he was traveling with had been placed on his head.

He slides the visor down as he continues to navigate through the halls, "Couldn't they make it just a straight friggin path," he says as he follows the arrows.

Finally he reaches a room filled with people arguing and shouting, "Seems I'm late to the party," he says raising the visor of his helmet and looking around.

He then spots a card with his name on it in front of a chair. He takes off his helmet and places it in front of his seat, "So what's the deal here, are all of your hearts about to burst or what?" he says, sitting down and kicking his feet up on the table.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2011)

Jason gripped the arm rests and grumbled to himself as everyone came flooding in finally. "I can't believe that bastard is here." It had run through his mind, to be able to make this man "Dead" In prison? They would need dental and DNA matches... being able to fake those... This guy had people in his pocket. He wanted to continue this conversation but the lights suddenly shut off. The room went completely dark, a few calls asking what was going on echoed through the room. 

Then, Two spot lights shine on the red curtain in the room. The light is bright enough to blind them all for a moment, like walking out of a dark theater into the light of outside. "Ladies and Gentlemen! Please be seated, the show is about to start!" The doors burst open as the men who lead them onto the plane come into the room, after they enter, CLANG! Metal sheets drop down and cover all the doors. "Calm down folks! That's just a precaution! Round one is underway, can't have you tryin to back out now!" The voice was different from the one on the phone... Even though it wasn't disguised, his mannerisms seemed different.  

Everyone was lead to their chairs, some tried to fight but the men drew a few needles and their attitudes subsided. "Ooooopppeeeen~ The~ Curtains!" The curtains pull apart to reveal a large flat screen television held up by two wires. "Greetings." From behind the screen a man wearing a black suit walks out. He has a red tie that he adjusts to make sure it looks nice and then, ties back his long black hair. Putting on a tophat in the process. 

"My name is Zavier, I'm your first host. Like you, i was picked to play the game. Only, my roll is one of a... Host." He smiled at them, a perfect white smile and over it gleaming green eyes. "First, i will explain the boxes you were given earlier." He takes a small remote from his pocket and presses a button. The TV clicks on and reveals the plain brown box. "Inside the box was, as you know, a letter, an envelope and a smaller box. You all did well to follow the rules too!" Zavier chuckled a bit.

"The letter was simple and easy to understand. But i shall explain the envelope and it's contents to you. Inside was a train ticket and a second envelope. Inside that was a letter and a ticket. You were to give these to the men who helped you in order to get them to this island and give them their next set of instructions. The men behind you are "Players" As well, you and them are here for the same reason! Interesting isn't it?"

He looked down a bit and shook his head. "Sadly, one of our players didn't make it." He clicks again and this time a picture from one of the private jets comes onto the screen. The man was someone they had never seen before... He looked disheveled, his clothes raggedy and covered in who knows what. "Hehehe that fool!" The man laughs and takes out the small brown box. 

"You see, he switched the boxes." The man in the video begins to open up the box. "This is why i am glad you didn't." BOOOOOKCCCCCHHHHHH. There was a bright flash a loud sound and then silence. "You see. The box was a test, to be sure you could follow simple rules. If you couldn't then you had no reason to join this game and you were to be, eliminated."  He smiled at them all. "SO! before i explain the rules of round one, do you have any question!?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2011)

Kyle shook his head, cursing at his luck. At least the headache started to subside, but only just a bit. Here he was stuck with this ragtag group of pitiful schleps, one of whom was a criminal apparently.  Kyle glanced at the others with a profound look of disgust. He was better then all of them, and he didn't deserve to be treated like this. "I've got to get the fuck out of here..." he muttered under his breath. As Kyle made his way to the door, suddenly the lights shut off, stranding him in pitch black darkness. "Who turned out the fucking lights!?" he screamed. Two spot lights appeared from above and illuminated the red curtain in a bright and intense halo of golden light. 

Kyle shielded his eyes from the glare of the spotlight, spewing a string of curses. Men in black suits appeared and began to round them all up. At the same time, thick metal sheets dropped down and sealed off the exits out of the ballroom. Kyle recognized the man who tried to grab his arm, the asshole from the airport. Kyle pushed him away and balled up his fists. He was a dying man, but he could still fight."You back the hell off or I'm gonna-"   Kyle stopped mid threat when the man waved a syringe at him. 

"Please do cooperate and be seated sir," he told Kyle in a pleasant voice, and gestured towards a chair. "Fuck you pal!" Kyle snarled in response. He got the message however. Kyle sat down with his arms crossed. Someone was going to get sued for this, big time. He watched as the curtains peeled apart, revealing a giant flat screen TV. Some clown in a black suit and red tie appeared from behind the TV. He looked every bit the pompous ass. Kyle remained silent as the man spoke to them, demonstrating the consequences that some poor sap payed for not following the rules. Kyle's eyes widened. "I knew there was a fucking bomb in that box..."  

"SO! before i explain the rules of round one, do you have any question!?"

Kyle stood up. He was tired of being jerked around like this. In his world he was used to being the one in control, the man with all the answers.  "Yeah I have a few questions you goddamn reject from a Saw movie. First I wanna know who's behind all this. Second, before I even think about playing your stupid little game, I wanna know that you can back up what was promised in my letter. I'm not in this for the shits and the giggles. I want proof!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle shook his head, cursing at his luck. At least the headache started to subside, but only just a bit. Here he was stuck with this ragtag group of pitiful schleps, one of whom was a criminal apparently.  Kyle glanced at the others with a profound look of disgust. He was better then all of them, and he didn't deserve to be treated like this. "I've got to get the fuck out of here..." he muttered under his breath. As Kyle made his way to the door, suddenly the lights shut off, stranding him in pitch black darkness. "Who turned out the fucking lights!?" he screamed. Two spot lights appeared from above and illuminated the red curtain in a bright and intense halo of golden light.
> 
> Kyle shielded his eyes from the glare of the spotlight, spewing a string of curses. Men in black suits appeared and began to round them all up. At the same time, thick metal sheets dropped down and sealed off the exits out of the ballroom. Kyle recognized the man who tried to grab his arm, the asshole from the airport. Kyle pushed him away and balled up his fists. He was a dying man, but he could still fight."You back the hell off or I'm gonna-"   Kyle stopped mid threat when the man waved a syringe at him.
> 
> ...


"Oh Kyle, I've heard about you." Zavier grinned at him a little bit. "Proof you say?" Zavier clicked the button and an image of a very sickly man appeared, he had dull, nearly lifeless green eyes and his head completely without hair. "You see this man Kyle? He had an inoperable brain tumor eating away at the left hemisphere." He clicked the picture again, the man's head was now displayed for all to see. "This is a new surgery that was funded in a small country with out much in the way of supplies." A liquid was placed on the tumor and it began to sizzles. The doctors began to wipe away at the tumor and bits and pieces of it wiped away. 

"That serum, Kills cancer." The mans head was sewn back and it showed a video of him slowly recovering. "This man, Was a contestant in this game. The money for this cure, it's immeasurable, believe me Mr. Kyle. you wouldn't be able to afford it even with all your fancy doctors. Because, this cure can not be mass produced." He clicked it again. "It comes from an extinct plant, there is only one living specimen of it left... One clone that survived out of a batch of thousands."

The man then began to laugh. "Or perhaps this is all made up!? Do you believe it Mr. Kyle? Do you believe there is truly a cure out there? You saw the video yourself... you watched it wiped away...."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

“What's happening now?” Amanda noted with much interest as the lights instantly shut off in the room before she had time to respond to the man who had entered. Amanda looked around for a few moments before suddenly two spotlights shined in their eyes, which caused her to react by placing her hands over her eyes, “What the hell?” Amanda spat in annoyance because she couldn't see what was going on. Slowly her eyes adjusted to the lights, and Amanda could hear a voice speaking.

"Ladies and Gentlemen! Please be seated, the show is about to start!" Amanda narrowed her eyes at the voice, this voice sounded much more different than the one she had previously heard on the phone, and suddenly the doors shot open and the men who had led them all onto the plane came into the room. As soon as the men had entered, CLANG! Many of the doors had been covered by all the metal sheets, and just as Amanda was about to shoot up out of her seat, the voice spoke again, “Calm down folks! That's just a precaution! Round one is underway, can't have you tryin to back out now!”

Amanda narrowed her eyes a little bit, “_*Be calm? How the hell does he expect us to be calm?!*_” She thought to herself in her usual icy cold attitude when she had switched states of mind, however before she could render on that thought anymore, the voice suddenly spoke out, “Ooooopppeeeen~ The~ Curtains!” Amanda saw the curtains open, and lay before her was a TV screen, always with the damn safety precautions, cowards! “Greetings!” A voice speaks, and a guy slowly walks out from behind TV screen. Amanda notes the fancy looking clothes he has on, a black suit with a red tie and long black hair, the man adjusts his tie and then ties up his hair, “_Good thing, he had begun to look stupid with that damn hippie hair._” Amanda thought with dull amusement as he put on a tophat, and she barely managed to hold back a snicker.

“My name is Zavier, I'm your first host. Like you, i was picked to play the game. Only, my role is one of a... Host.” The man spoke, and Amanda narrowed her eyes a little bit, this guy had the role of a host which only served to further make the game even more confusing. “First, I will explain the boxes you were given earlier.” The man spoke, pulled out a remote and turned the TV on. “Inside the box was, as you know, a letter, an envelope and a smaller box. You all did well to follow the rules too.” Amanda rolled her eyes, next they would tell her there was a bomb inside the box.

“The letter was simple and easy to understand. But i shall explain the envelope and it's contents to you. Inside was a train ticket and a second envelope. Inside that was a letter and a ticket. You were to give these to the men who helped you in order to get them to this island and give them their next set of instructions. The men behind you are "Players" As well, you and them are here for the same reason! Interesting isn't it?”

Amanda tilted her head slightly, this explanation had begun to bore her, why didn't he just get to the damn point already. “Sadly, one of our players didn't make it.” Amanda noted that he seemed saddened by this as he flipped the TV screen to one of the private jets, and Amanda noted that a man she had never seen before was on the screen, however his clothes looked ragged and the man appeared to be covered in something that she couldn't discern.

“You see, he switched the boxes” Amanda had begun to twitch slightly as the man in the video started to open up the box, “This is why I'm glad you didn't.” A strange sound she had never heard before came from the TV followed by a bright flash and KABOOM then silence took over the TV. “You see, The box was a test, to be sure you could follow simple rules. If you couldn't then you had no reason to join this game, and you were to be, eliminated.” The man smiled at them, “SO! Before I explain the rules of round one, do you have any questions?”

Amanda began to laugh a little bit, “Do we have any questions?” Amanda started to laugh a little bit more, “That's a ridiculous question to ask, so let me ask you this.” Amanda narrowed her eyes at the guy up on the stage, “How do you know that I have a boyfriend and where his location is? Prove to me that you have this information.” Amanda glared dangerously at the man, “If you're pulling my leg, so God help me when I find the person behind all of this.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What's happening now?? Amanda noted with much interest as the lights instantly shut off in the room before she had time to respond to the man who had entered. Amanda looked around for a few moments before suddenly two spotlights shined in their eyes, which caused her to react by placing her hands over her eyes, ?What the hell?? Amanda spat in annoyance because she couldn't see what was going on. Slowly her eyes adjusted to the lights, and Amanda could hear a voice speaking.
> 
> "Ladies and Gentlemen! Please be seated, the show is about to start!" Amanda narrowed her eyes at the voice, this voice sounded much more different than the one she had previously heard on the phone, and suddenly the doors shot open and the men who had led them all onto the plane came into the room. As soon as the men had entered, CLANG! Many of the doors had been covered by all the metal sheets, and just as Amanda was about to shoot up out of her seat, the voice spoke again, ?Calm down folks! That's just a precaution! Round one is underway, can't have you tryin to back out now!?
> 
> ...



Zavier grinned wildly. "Oh? How do we know? How do we know about anything young Amanda dear." He clicked the button again, this time leading to a Facebook profile page of Amanda. "Your information." He begins to click a few more times and pictures pop up. "If available." It switches to her Boyfriends facebook. "To anyone." More and more images, of them at a table eating lunch, of them at the movies, pictures from all over. "To anyone willing to look."  

He clicked again and there was a picture of Amanda's boyfriend with a time stamp dating it ten minutes before 4pm. "Interesting isn't it Amanda? How is it we could find him so easily....?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2011)

Kyle was thunderstruck by what he saw. That husk of a man on screen, so totally drained of life, would be him in a few short months. He watched with a mixture of grim fascination and disbelief as the tumor sizzled away into nothingness. Kyle knew that what he saw was impossible, knew perfectly well that this video could've easily been doctored. However deep down he wanted it to be true. He had seen the best doctors in the world, and researched every procedure thought possible. From hokey witch doctor cures, to cutting edge experimental procedures, Kyle had hit a dead end every time. He had only a few months left to live and that was that.  

His hands trembled and he locked eyes with the pompous ass in the top hat. "I'll play your game, but if you're lying...god help you,"  Kyle responded. He sat down and crossed his arms. It really didn't matter if he was playing for a cure or a lie at this point. If there was even a slim chance that there was some rare plant out there that could eat cancer, no matter how doubtful it seemed, well that was something worth fighting for. Kyle narrowed his eyes at those around him. 

_Maybe even worth killing for_, he thought to himself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zavier grinned wildly. "Oh? How do we know? How do we know about anything young Amanda dear." He clicked the button again, this time leading to a Facebook profile page of Amanda. "Your information." He begins to click a few more times and pictures pop up. "If available." It switches to her Boyfriends facebook. "To anyone." More and more images, of them at a table eating lunch, of them at the movies, pictures from all over. "To anyone willing to look."
> 
> He clicked again and there was a picture of Amanda's boyfriend with a time stamp dating it ten minutes before 4pm. "Interesting isn't it Amanda? How is it we could find him so easily....?"



Amanda gaped at the screen with wide eyes as she looked at the profile, sure enough that was her boyfriend, the name flashed across the screen in big bright letters, “Joey Harper.” Amanda couldn't believe what she was seeing, “That... I looked over his profile multiple times within the past five months.. that picture wasn't even there when I looked at it... I don't even know how much time has passed since I last left for work!” Amanda had to restrain herself from simply bolting at the chair up to the screen, “_Did he leave me? No.. no that can't be right._” Amanda shook her head as she tried to rid herself of those thoughts, “_He had no reason to leave me.. I wasn't being unreasonable.. at least I don't think I was anyways.. Oh God.. what if I..?_” Amanda slumped down into the chair, placing her hands over her face as she tried to stop tears coming to them, “_What if he did leave me..? What if he walked out on me to go find someone else.._”

Amanda began to suffer a slight mental breakdown as her emotions started to run wild from her thoughts, “_What if he was taken though?! What if they have him right now?! I can't give up on this game over this!_” Amanda started to tremble slightly as the tears began to break through, “_What if it's a lie?! What if they're just superimposing what's up on that screen, trying to make believe that picture is actually there?!_” Amanda started to tremble even more, “*Damn it! I don't know anything anymore! It's like everything I knew was a lie!*” Amanda continued to tremble, enough to the point where the chair itself started to shake, if someone didn't calm her down soon she might just snap and everyone would witness the true extent of her deteriorated mental state.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2011)

As Amanda trembled one of them men quickly rushed over and jabbed the needle he was holding into her neck. There were many people who were shocked and some who could care less. "There there now." Zavier's voice was calm and relaxing. "Please, calm down a bit... That much wont put you to sleep, you'll just be in a zen like state... It's a very wonderful mixture." He smiled at her. "Any more questions?" 

Jason stood up and pointed at Daniel. "WHY IS A KNOWN MURDERER HERE!?" He shouts. "Alleged." Daniel grinned. "What!?" Jason shouts back. "I was never in the room with that girl, You cops are the ones who said the DNA connected me to the crime and because i had no alibi, perfect motive and DNA at the scene you were able to beef up your forensics enough to create reasonable doubt within the jury's mind. If i had a smarter lawyer i would have been able to get off. But sadly, I am not well off and was unable to afford anything higher then a measly public defender." He sighed and wiped his hair from his face. 

"You see this all the time, Police just want to catch the badguy and give the family closure.... I, an innocent man in his prime, was locked up for a murder i did not commit...." Zavier adjusted his hat and coughed. "Indeed." The next few slides were DNA evidences, letters from public defender to judge, all sorts of legal documents and police documents that show the exact order of things... "These documents appear to be falsified." Zavier comments. "We have taken Daniel here into the game in order to prove his innocence." 

Jason grit his teeth and clenched his fists, then sat down. This wasn't over... no, this was far from over....


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 12, 2011)

*Nigel Holt*

Nigel’s analytical mind, always trying to keep up with the tide blurs as he absorbs this new information. He raises an eyebrow as he sees the man. Even though he is not looking exactly like himself, Nigel recognizes this man as Kyle Dobbs. 

His father had met with him many times, for business deals or at a charity event. Sometimes Nigel had attended; maybe that was why Kyle stared at him for a while before getting enraged again. America’s Golden Boy didn’t seem to be in the best condition, though. He also notes that Kyle recognizes him. _This is good,_ Nigel thought, _Maybe I’ll have an ally in this game after all_. This quickly goes out the window when Kyle yells at his peaceful way of speaking. 

Nigel’s eyes then roll over to Amanda. Quite attractive in his opinion, but women were starting to bore him nowadays. He had a slight interest, but to truly captivate his attention, she’d need wit. As Jason spoke to him, Nigel listened attentively and then does a courteous nod. 

“The man makes an excellent point.” Nigel commented. Jason could be a useful friend to have, and all of the points he made did make sense. Then finally, the last person gathered there speaks. Nigel raises an eyebrow. This man was apparently a criminal and his death had been faked rather well if the authorities believed he was dead. Whoever was pulling the strings had more then just money; they had an awful lot of connections. 

Before Nigel can ask the prisoner questions (he isn’t sure if he wants too), the lights go off. “Damn…” He mutters. Then some guy comes out and starts to talk to them. As he watches the ‘performance’ put on by this ‘Zavier’, Nigel rolls his eye. A guy with a taste for theatrics, that was great… As he listens, Nigel’s eyes widen as hears something. “So he’s not the one running the game.” This puts him off and slightly disturbs him. Something was very wrong. 

What is shown on the television disturbs him even more. “So there were explosives in the box! I could’ve been dead!” He exclaims, realizing this. Thankfully, he was not, though. He tries to regain his composure and after seeing all of this evidence that was provided for the others, he stands up, his eyes staring at Zavier.

“I know you have money, that much is evident and probably the only thing we really know about you. I want info on my sister, though. How did you know of the situation she is in?” Nigel asks, hope is in his voice, for he truly desires to see his sister, even if it is in a video.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2011)

Dev was lead to his chair by the burly men holding the syringes. He'd seen the type before in the casinos and in his neighbourhood in India. He may have not been the most brightest but what he lacked in intelligence he made up for in street smarts. Dev simply sat down without a fuss and witnessed the farce playing out around him. 

The man on stage and what he was showing on the TV was ridiculous. Dev was nervous and scared. The sealed doors, the men that were just looking for an excuse and this show; it was too much for him. Despite his better judgement telling him otherwise this was no better than the situation he was in outside. In fact it was worse. At least he could run away from whatever was chasing him there. Here he was trapped.

Trapped.

It got to him. He clenched his fists and his jaw. "Fuck you you fucking fuck!" he shouted in his broken english, "I am not wanting to be here. Fuck! Let me go you bastard gay fuck!" he yelled out. He watched the men approaching him with the syringes and backed away. He tried to run. The stage was the only pssible place where they may be an exit. He picked up his chair and made a desperate dash for it fully intent on breaking the furniture over the man on stage.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

The lights turned off, darkness engulfed them causing Alex to give a startled cry before the man that took her to the plane led her gently to her chair.  It was as if he knew she wouldn't make a fuss, like he knew everything about her.  The thought made Alexandra shiver in apprehension.

Unfortunately, nothing that happened in the next moments helped quell her fears.  Around her mayhem began to break loose, people were yelling, getting angry about being dragged into the ordeal.  The other woman was even stuck with the syringe that the guards were carrying, Alex's heart began to pound harder in her chest, the shivers grew, and her teeth began to chatter slightly especially when she found out who one of the men was.

Questions were thrown at the man in the suit, the top hat he wore made it seem more like this was a game at a carnival.  Voices became shrill, the people around her seemingly ready to riot.  Alexandra pulled herself in, becoming as small as she could in her chair.  Then someone completely exploded racing for the stage carrying a chair.  Alex's eyes widened but she didn't move.  “It is suppose to be a game.”  she whimpered more to herself, a tear sliding down her cheek as she thought about the man on the airplane that didn't listen and opened the box.  Alex began to rock slowly back and forth in her chair and squeezed her eyes shut.  “It was only suppose to be a game...”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Nigel Holt*
> 
> ?I know you have money, that much is evident and probably the only thing we really know about you. I want info on my sister, though. How did you know of the situation she is in?? Nigel asks, hope is in his voice, for he truly desires to see his sister, even if it is in a video.



"I told you, I am not in charge." Zavier comments. "As for this game, I have no say in it other then to show you the 'Truth' from there you are the judges for yourselves. Believe what you want to believe, but trust me dear nigel." He clicks the button and an audio recording begins to play, his sisters voice over a phone talking to a man about product and debts.... "Our game master has a far reach." 

At this point, someone had started to shout.



Vergil said:


> It got to him. He clenched his fists and his jaw. "Fuck you you fucking fuck!" he shouted in his broken english, "I am not wanting to be here. Fuck! Let me go you bastard gay fuck!"  he yelled out. He watched the men approaching him with the syringes and  backed away. He tried to run. The stage was the only pssible place  where they may be an exit. He picked up his chair and made a desperate  dash for it fully intent on breaking the furniture over the man on  stage.



As Dev charged him Zavier reached for something in his pocket.... BANG!!!! A streak of blood ran down Dev's face as he stopped in his tracks. "Oh my..." Zavier comments, he reaches up and pulls off his tophat, he takes a look through a smoking hole. "I thought we had taken all your little toys..." Through the hole in his hat he looks at the smoking barrel of Jason's gun. The cop had a .22 tucked in to a holster on the inside of his thigh. 

"Sit down Indian with a dot. We've got no choice and running rashly at him won't save any of us... besides, i don't think he's going to give us any more warnings after what he did to that little girl." He looked over at Amanda. "Very good Mr.Cop." Zavier puts his hat back on his head. "You should have noticed a trend by now. In each round, you receive only ONE warning." 



Kuno said:


> *Alexandra...*
> 
> Questions were thrown at the man in the suit, the top hat he wore made  it seem more like this was a game at a carnival.  Voices became shrill,  the people around her seemingly ready to riot.  Alexandra pulled herself  in, becoming as small as she could in her chair.  Then someone  completely exploded racing for the stage carrying a chair.  Alex's eyes  widened but she didn't move.  ?It is suppose to be a game.?   she whimpered more to herself, a tear sliding down her cheek as she  thought about the man on the airplane that didn't listen and opened the  box.  Alex began to rock slowly back and forth in her chair and squeezed  her eyes shut.  ?It was only suppose to be a game...?



Jason walked over to Alexandra and put a hand on her shoulder. "It will be alright, they've kept their word so far, they are telling us what we want to hear. They had plenty of chances to kill us or torture us and they haven't. Think of it like a video game, you've got to follow a path set to you by the game designers and going outside that path results in a penalty." He smiled to her and gave her shoulder a reassuring pat. 

"If there are no more questions." Zavier stood over Dev, his body now handcuffed and leg ironed to the chair. "We'll move onto the rules for Round 1? Everyone alright with that?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2011)

Zavier nodded. "It seems most of you have understood then. Excellent!" 












Zaiver stood before the players and gave them a small smirk. "Round one, is a hunt. You all are a team." He points to the people in the chairs. "You will be challenged by the men in suits behind you." He brushed off his suit and cleared his throat. "I want you to understand some basic rules of this hunt. All items you find in this mansion can be used. You will have 12 hours to eliminate the other team. If you are caught aiding a member of the other team, it will count as a team penalty. If you are caught fighting another member of the team, it will be a team penalty. 

All penalties will result in expulsion from the game." Zavier smirked a little bit more and lowered the brim of his top hat. "You will all be escorted to a different room, each team will then have to find the rest of their team, eliminate the other team and finally, you must find the clues to round two. They are hidden all over this mansion, the exits have been sealed, the rules have been announced and by now, the drugs have been administered." 

Zavier looks over the room filled with sleeping people. "Oh dear...." He spits a plastic capsule onto the ground. "I forgot to tell them about the gas."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

The young woman clamped a hand over her mouth to stifle the scream when she felt the touch on her shoulder.  She just knew it was someone that was ready to do her harm but when she looked up with wide and fearful eyes it was only the man that had introduced himself as a cop.  A type of person that Alex had become to know well after her ordeal of the past month.  

Alexandra nodded in response to his reassuring words and then let her eyes fall back to the man on the stage.  Once again he began to speak.  “E-eliminate?” she questioned wondering exactly what he meant by that word.  “What do you mean...”  Her voice was quiet, only the people sitting nearest her would have heard her mumbling.

“Drugs?”  Alexandra knew just then that the same gas that had been poured into the jet was once again muddling her mind.  Her voice sounded thick to her own ears, the room spun slightly, before distorting and finally fading into darkness.  The girl didn't mind, when you slept you didn't have to live.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2011)

"W-wh-what the..fuuuuck....?" Dev said clearly shaken, still in relative shock over what had happened. Was he just shot? Indian with a dot? Was he calling him a woman. And now tied up like some dog.

The man was not to be screwed with. Dev understood that now, perhaps a little slower than everyone else. He had wet himself though, the warm and strong smelling liquid assaulting his nose and the nasal passages of others around him. The man on stage was talking about a game. A game that led to another one.

“what does…elinimate….mean…?” he asked just as he passed out from the gas, not understanding the rules. He did however understand one thing, this game was going to be the death of him.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2011)

As the men in suits and the other players fell asleep Zavier looked them all over. His eyes scanned them, he examined the gun at Jason's feet. "Perhaps." He took a step forward and flicked Dev's ear. "This gun will come in handy." He looked them over and smirked. Rrrrriiinnggg, The phone in Zavier's pocket goes off. He reaches into the black cotton pants and pulls out the burner phone. "Yes?" Zavier answers.

"Make sure they have their phones, all of them." Zavier nods. "Yes, I'll be double checking that as i return them to the rooms." The voice on the other end laughs. "Did you explain the rules as written?" Zavier nods once more. "Yes, I've explained all the rules and done as you asked... But there is one thing, one of the members had a gun and-" "A gun? Did i not tell you to remove all weapons?" "Yes, but..." Zaviers voice shook. "I, I didn't think..." 

"No. You didn't." The voice on the other end cut out. "Wa...wait!" Zaiver looked down at the phone. "I... I didn't break the-" BOOOM! A bright flash came from the screen of the little phone, Zaviers body fell backward and landed like a board dropped from a workers hand.

-----------

Later

-----------


"Nnnghhh...." Jason awoke in a elegant room. It was like what he expected a princes room to look like. The windows were plated with steel, he wouldn't be able to get out of here... "Damn it..." He rubbed his head and headed for the door first thing. "W...what the hell?" He turned the nob but nothing happened. "S...shit...." He looked around and on the ceiling words were painted. 

"Quickly People Quit The Game, Those Who Stay Go Insane." He rubbed his head. "He's screwing with me now." He sighed and headed back for the door. "I suppose this has to do with "Getting out of the rooms and meeting with the teams." I should search this area and try and find something i'll be able to use for this game."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2011)

Amanda had just started coming out of the state she had been put into right as Zavier began explaining the rules for the first round. The first round was labeled as a hunt, and the man explained that they would be playing against the men in the chairs behind them for this first part of the game. Amanda grinned a little bit, “A hunt, eh? Depending on what he means by that, whomever is on my team may be lucky.. or unlucky.” Zavier went on to explain that anything in the mansion could be used, they had 12 hours to eliminate the other team. Zavier then explained that if they were caught aiding a member of the other team, or if they were caught fighting a member of their own team, it would be a team penalty, which would result in being expelled from the game.

“A fancy way for saying you will be killed.” Amanda muttered to herself. Zavier explained that they would be escorted to different rooms, that they had to find the rest of their team, then eliminate the other team, and find the clues to round two, and then told them that all exits had been sealed, that the rules have been announced, and that the drugs had been administered.

“So we're suppose to eliminate the other team.. depending on the meaning of eliminate that could mean my time is lucky.. and wait a minute.. drugs?” Amanda dully noted as her vision started to slip away and her body began to become numb, “Oh damn it.. more sleeping gas? I just.. woke up from a sleep like state.. idiots.” Amanda's eyes slipped shut as darkness overcame her world for a second time, her final thought being, “_They're going to enjoy using this sleeping gas routine a lot.._”

----------------------------------------------

Amanda immediately sat up in a start as though she had seen a phone explode in someone's face, and then looked around as her vision started to come back to her, “Ugh.. where the hell am I?” Amanda looked around, and noted that the room she had been placed in didn't look fancy at all, in fact there wasn't even windows in the room, however she did notice a boiler a few feet to the left of her, “Wait a minute.. a boiler room..?!” Amanda shrieked, these people didn't even have decency for a woman at all. Amanda noted something else on top of the ceiling above her, “Quick Pick Quick, your life depends upon the stick.”

Amanada blinked a little bit and looked around the room, “So what.. there's a stick around here I'm suppose to pick up?” Amanda began to search the room looking for this stick that the writing on the ceiling mentioned, however after a couple of rounds of searching she didn't find anything that looked like a stick, “That writing.. was that just meant to stall me here or something?” Amanda scowled a little bit, and began searching for the door to the room now, “Forget that, I need to get out of here and..” Amanda's attention had been directed to the left of her, where an obvious looking set of tools meant to be used for working on the Boiler sat near the exit, “Oh! Perhaps I should search that tool set before I leave, it might prove to have something useful in it.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2011)

The other players began to wake up, they noticed the rooms they were in. Each player was set up in a unique room, a different part of the house. 



The name of the game was escape. They would have to find a way out of their rooms, then find a way to get to each other... despite not wanting to work together... if they failed, they would be eliminated from the game. The way that was phrased, they worried if it meant death...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

No sound issued from the room as Alexandra rose from the darkness that her mind was once again set into.  A rare occasion that nightmares weren't her waking force.  Though as her eyes fluttered open a panic began to set in.  'Where the hell am I?' her mind screamed as she took in the room.  

Alex laid on the small single bed pushed against the corner, the coverlet was red, white, and blue set in a pattern similar to the British flag.  Other flags adorned the walls in different colors with black and white footballs arranged around the room, once could only guess that they belonged to football clubs. 

Tossing back the blanket, Alexandra got to her feet, letting the fall soundlessly to the plush beige carpet.  She slowly began to walk the room.  To her eyes it looked like a small studio apartment, a kitchen in one corner, a small blocked off room that she assumed would be the bathroom, with the a couple of chairs to one side.  Though the thing that caught her eyes was the huge flag painted on the ceiling.  Written in beautiful black calligraphy was a saying that confused the hell out of the girl.

“Quit Peon Quit, No one shall find you, so sit.”

A groan escaped her as the ball room came back to her mind.  “Find your team.  Eliminate the other one.”  Alex stared up at the ceiling then screamed.  “NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT RIDDLES!” she then dropped unceremoniously into one of the old chairs, never taking her eyes or mind off the words.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kyle...*
_Kyle sat impatiently in the doctors office, busily texting away on his blackberry. Time was money as the old saying went, and he was the best at managing both. "Where the fuck is this guy? I have a meeting to get to..." he muttered in annoyance. As if in answer to his urgency, the door opened. A middle aged doctor entered and took his seat behind the desk. Kyle was paying this bozo up the ying yang to figure out what was wrong with him. 

"How are you feeling today Mr. Dobbs?" 

"I had a headache this morning but it seems to be subsiding. So what's the deal Doc?" 

The Doctor looked at him seriously. "You have brain cancer Mr. Dobbs."_ 

Kyle's eyes snapped open and he sat up bolt right in a cold sweat. He lay in a lavish four poster bed draped with silk curtains the color of royal purple. Kyle clutched his forehead with a pained expression. It felt like someone was using his brain as a bongo drum, and about to move onto the conga. Slowly he rolled out of bed and staggered to a floor lined with rich velvet carpeting. Those motherfuckers had gassed him...again. Kyle swore to himself that no matter what happened in this stupid game, he would kill that top hat wearing son of a bitch. He had no idea of course that someone else had already done it for him. 

The room he was in was rather opulent, even by his standards, and filled with elaborate furnishings. One could say it was a room fit for a king in fact. Portraits and sculptures lined the wall, as well as a giant fireplace. There was even a gleaming suit of armor in the corner. By chance Kyle looked upwards and spotted the strange message scrawled on the ornate ceiling...

*Quite Popular Quite Indeed, The Noble Knight Rides His Steed.*

"What the hell does that even mean?" 

Kyle walked up to the solid oak door and turned the knob. He cursed in a fury when the door wouldn't budge, and shook the knob around. On a whim he slammed his shoulder into the door. "Fuck!" He grimaced in pain and clutched his shoulder. Brute force wouldn't be getting him out of this godforsaken room. There had to be another way.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2011)

Dev woke up angry and scared. He had been drugged twice and his stomach was turning more than the roullette wheel. His body was weak but he managed to drag himself up and held onto his rage. No one was giving him any respect.

He looked around and wondered what the hell kind of room he was in. It had pictures of strange tents and tall men with odd headpieces on. He knew what this was. This was Native Americans, or Red Indians. He had been in enough casinos to know of them. Dev shook with anger. He knew this was a mark of disrespect to him. "Fucking bastard gay." he growled and was about to go into a mad rage when he saw the sign

"Quickly Punch Quietly, Or you shall die Mightily." 

Die? He would die?! His heart sank and thudded heavily in his chest. He couldn't die. He wouldn't die, he was too great a man to die. He had so much he needed to achieve.

He had no clue as to what the message was trying to tell him but if he had to punch someone he was more than happy to do it. He'd not only punch them, he'd kick them, bite them and piss on them. It was then he realised that he had pissed himself earlier and it was still smelling bad. He shrugged his shoulders; he'd get used to it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 22, 2011)

Amanda continued looking through the tool box, however every single tool she pulled out seemed to be useless for her, screw drivers, wrenches, many different tools used for turning things such as bolts or knobs which could be useful to her, however one thing in particular stood out to Amanda, it was a power drill that a bit could be inserted into, which could prove to be useful for more than simply getting out of the room if she pleased. Amanda decided that carrying the drill around would prove to be useful, and went back to searching amongst the tools.

?This almost feels like an RPG of some sort.? Amanda muttered to herself as she continued to look amongst the tools, ?Find item, insert item into inventory space, and then go search for an exit point.? Amanda picked up a Socket Wrench and a pipe wrench, along with a couple of drill bits for the drill, "Better to be safe than sorry." Amanda stated flatly while looking at the Pipe Wrench, they could make excellent weapons if you got the jump on your opponent, and then looked around the room, ?Now then, if I were going to find an exit point, where would I look?? Amanda scratched her head for a minute, ?I suppose I'll start with the back of the room then.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Amanda continued looking through the tool box, however every single tool she pulled out seemed to be useless for her, screw drivers, wrenches, many different tools used for turning things such as bolts or knobs which could be useful to her, however one thing in particular stood out to Amanda, it was a power drill that a bit could be inserted into, which could prove to be useful for more than simply getting out of the room if she pleased. Amanda decided that carrying the drill around would prove to be useful, and went back to searching amongst the tools.
> 
> ?This almost feels like an RPG of some sort.? Amanda muttered to herself as she continued to look amongst the tools, ?Find item, insert item into inventory space, and then go search for an exit point.? Amanda picked up a Socket Wrench and a pipe wrench, along with a couple of drill bits for the drill, "Better to be safe than sorry." Amanda stated flatly while looking at the Pipe Wrench, they could make excellent weapons if you got the jump on your opponent, and then looked around the room, ?Now then, if I were going to find an exit point, where would I look?? Amanda scratched her head for a minute, ?I suppose I'll start with the back of the room then.?



As Amanda headed for the back of the room she heard a creaking noise. "Oh?" Daniel looked around, the wall in front of Amanda had opened and slid to the side. In the dark passageway stood the killer, Daniel Tarbrou "Well, if it isn't the lovely miss." Daniel bowed a bit. "I have managed to find a passage way, i believe it leads to several rooms." He smirked a bit. "Come on then, the rules said we were to find the others correct?" He smirked and turned his back to her. "Hurry up then, the next room is just this way."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> As Amanda headed for the back of the room she heard a creaking noise. "Oh?" Daniel looked around, the wall in front of Amanda had opened and slid to the side. In the dark passageway stood the killer, Daniel Tarbrou "Well, if it isn't the lovely miss." Daniel bowed a bit. "I have managed to find a passage way, i believe it leads to several rooms." He smirked a bit. "Come on then, the rules said we were to find the others correct?" He smirked and turned his back to her. "Hurry up then, the next room is just this way."














Amanda turned her attention to the creaking sound she suddenly heard, and then the wall in front of her opened completely, causing her to jump back, ?What the?? Amanda blinked a few moments, before realizing that Daniel stood in front of her, ?Christ you scared me!? Amanda tentatively stepped through the passageway that Daniel had opened, just because she had a fascination with prisoners did not mean she necessarily enjoyed the thought of being trapped in a passageway with a possible former murderer, so Amanda looked around to make sure there was actually a passageway, and relaxed a little bit once she had discovered that Daniel wasn't lying.

?Whew, thankfully you found me when you did, I thought for sure I was going to have to do all the work of getting out of that room myself.? Amanda grabbed the neckline of her shirt, pulled it outward slightly, and slipped the pipe wrench and socket wrench into her shirt, and slipped the drill bits into her pocket, ?All in a day's work!? Amanda grinned a little bit, nearly forgetting about the fact that Daniel was in front of her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Amanda turned her attention to the creaking sound she suddenly heard, and then the wall in front of her opened completely, causing her to jump back, ?What the?? Amanda blinked a few moments, before realizing that Daniel stood in front of her, ?Christ you scared me!? Amanda tentatively stepped through the passageway that Daniel had opened, just because she had a fascination with prisoners did not mean she necessarily enjoyed the thought of being trapped in a passageway with a possible former murderer, so Amanda looked around to make sure there was actually a passageway, and relaxed a little bit once she had discovered that Daniel wasn't lying.
> 
> ?Whew, thankfully you found me when you did, I thought for sure I was going to have to do all the work of getting out of that room myself.? Amanda grabbed the neckline of her shirt, pulled it outward slightly, and slipped the pipe wrench and socket wrench into her shirt, and slipped the drill bits into her pocket, ?All in a day's work!? Amanda grinned a little bit, nearly forgetting about the fact that Daniel was in front of her.



"Hmm? Were you hiding something there?" Daniel turned around and looked down at Amanda. "I have to say, if there is one thing i dislike, it is things being.. hidden from me." He smiles a bit at Amanda, but his smile was snakelike and disturbing. "Well then... Let's continue onward." They marched forward and managed to find the second door on their path. "Let us see where this leads." 

Daniel pushes on the wall and it opens to reveal a very british looking room. "Well Hello there, Another woman." Daniel bowed to Alexandra. "Come on, We've got little time to waste, many people to find now." Alex placed his right hand into his pocket and fumbled with a piece of paper. A note he had received from the master of this little game. "So far it's been right." He smirked a bit as he thought to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

The chair was surprisingly comfortable.  Alex hadn't really thought about where the chair would have come from but it was obviously not just a chair.  The fabric was a soft, smooth brown and she rubbed her hands lightly on the arms as she stared up at the ceiling, her head resting gently on the back of the piece of furniture.  “Quit Peon Quit, No one shall find you, so sit.” Alex whispered softly.  “I am sitting.  Now what?”  she glared up at the words then sighed deeply.

“This makes no sense!”  Tilting her head forward she glared around the room.  Once again taking in the  posters and flags but dismissing them just as her eyes settled on them.  Alex began to tap her foot gently the chair rocking gently in response.  “Quit Peon Quit...well that part is obvious.”  Again she glared up at the words.  “No one shall find you, so sit...maybe I'm safe heREEEEEE!”  Just as Alex finished the sentence the wall swung open showing two people.  

As Alexandra yelped in surprise she flung herself backward and tipped the chair.  It landed with a thud and she sprawled out behind it.  'At least I'm not visible for the moment...' her glimpse had been brief and she wasn't sure which team those others were on so she quickly turned around and peeked over the chair.  'That's the girl that was drugged...and the guy...'  Alex's eyes grew wider and she fought the memories that tried to explode in her mind.  'He obviously wasn't the guy but the crime...' she squeezed her eyes shut, shook her head, took a deep breath before scrambling to her feet.

“H-how did you find m-me?”  Alexandra wondered glancing up at the phrase.  “It said no one shall...”  the comment died on her lips.  'Could you be any stupider?  This is all a game.  Of course it wouldn't be true...'  She looked to the side closing her eyes once more and biting her lip, blocking the tears that threatened again.  “Right...other people...how did you know...never mind...we should go...”  her head dropped slightly and after righting the chair she walked over to the pair.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Alexandra...*
> 
> The chair was surprisingly comfortable.  Alex hadn't really thought about where the chair would have come from but it was obviously not just a chair.  The fabric was a soft, smooth brown and she rubbed her hands lightly on the arms as she stared up at the ceiling, her head resting gently on the back of the piece of furniture.  ?Quit Peon Quit, No one shall find you, so sit.? Alex whispered softly.  ?I am sitting.  Now what??  she glared up at the words then sighed deeply.
> 
> ...




Daniel smiled at her. "Well miss, From my room i was able to find a passage way, i can't remember my exact clue, but it said something like, "The Key That Unlocks The Doors To all." He stood up and lead her into the hallway. "Now then, there is another passageway up that way." He pointed down the hall and to the right. "So, Shall we head that way and see who we find?" He stepped forward and the wall closed behind the three. "I wonder, who is it next." He grinned..... 

Elsewhere, Jason was beating on the door to his room. "You took my gun you bastard! Did you give it to that psycho!? huh!?" He kicked the door as hard as he could but it didn't budge. "What can i find in here." He began to toss drawers and dressers. Throwing things onto the floor when he came across something... A small glittering silver dagger. "Use what we can..." He took the dagger and put it into his pocket. "I need to calm down... This is just what he wants." Jason took a deep breath and sat down on the bed. "If i quit now, i stay sane... I see... so then someone must have to find me..."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2011)

*Alexandra...*

“Oh...”  Alex mumbled not expecting the man to actually answer her.  With her head bent Alexandra looked the two people over behind the screen of her hair.  'That seems...convenient...Why is her shirt sagging?' the girl wondered before glancing back into her own room.  'Weapons...do we need to...' she shook her head slightly.  'It is a game...right?' her body shuddered slightly at the thought of what weapons might mean.

“Yes...who is next...”  Alexandra crossed her arms across her stomach and fell back behind them a few steps though her eyes darted from side to side and she frequently glanced behind her.  She always made sure there was a few steps between herself and them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2011)

Kyle looked about the room anxiously. _I've got to get the fuck out of here,_ he thought to himself. He looked up at the words scrawled on the grand ceiling. *Quite Popular Quite Indeed, The Noble Knight Rides His Steed.* It was obviously a riddle that he was meant to solve, the answer to which would gain him his freedom. Sadly Kyle had never been one for riddles or word play. He groaned in pain and massaged his aching temples. "You can't do this to me. I'm an important man. I don't deserve this!" 

Tears welled up in his eyes, and he screamed at the top of his lungs, a maddening sound cracked with raw emotion. A mindless fury came over him and he ran about the room, knocking all the furniture over. He clawed at the rich silk curtains and tore them from the sealed off windows, then hurled a priceless looking vase against the wall. Somewhere there was a way out. There just had to be. 

In his tornado of destruction he came upon an exquisite chessboard mounted upon a small platform. The pieces on the chessboard looked like they made of solid gold. Kyle was about to knock over the chessboard but the his eyes noticed something peculiar. There was only one knight piece on the board. Kyle stared at the golden horse figurine. "No way. That's too fucking easy," he muttered to himself.    

On a whim he moved the knight in its standard L formation. Kyle tensed up, expecting something to happen, but nothing did. He fell to his knees and began smacking his forehead over and over again against the velvety chessboard. Suddenly there was rumbling sound from behind him. Kyle spun about. His eyes widened as he saw a trap door open up, leading to nothing but darkness. "THANK YOU JESUS!!" he cried, before dashing through the trap door without even thinking. All he craved was an end to his misery, one way or another.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kyle looked about the room anxiously. _I've got to get the fuck out of here,_ he thought to himself. He looked up at the words scrawled on the grand ceiling. *Quite Popular Quite Indeed, The Noble Knight Rides His Steed.* It was obviously a riddle that he was meant to solve, the answer to which would gain him his freedom. Sadly Kyle had never been one for riddles or word play. He groaned in pain and massaged his aching temples. "You can't do this to me. I'm an important man. I don't deserve this!"
> 
> Tears welled up in his eyes, and he screamed at the top of his lungs, a maddening sound cracked with raw emotion. A mindless fury came over him and he ran about the room, knocking all the furniture over. He clawed at the rich silk curtains and tore them from the sealed off windows, then hurled a priceless looking vase against the wall. Somewhere there was a way out. There just had to be.
> 
> ...



As the trio marched through the darkness, Daniel heard an odd rumbling. "Oh? what's that?" The wall ahead of them had begun to move and light poured into the room. There was a voice shouting from within the light, though he couldn't recognize it. "Hello there!" Daniel shouts. "Seems you found the way out!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> As the trio marched through the darkness, Daniel heard an odd rumbling. "Oh? what's that?" The wall ahead of them had begun to move and light poured into the room. There was a voice shouting from within the light, though he couldn't recognize it. "Hello there!" Daniel shouts. "Seems you found the way out!"



Kyle scrambled blindly through the dim corridor. He didn't know where he was going, nor did he care. All that mattered was that he had escaped that blasted room. That top hatted bastards words echoed in his mind as he made his way to whatever was at the other end; _'You will have 12 hours to eliminate the other team.'_ Kyle's recollection of the man's words were still hazy, and his pounding headache made it hard to focus. There had been other rules, he was sure of it. 

"Eliminate the other team..." Kyle muttered under his breath. That sounded easy enough. He would do anything to rid himself of this misery. 

Suddenly a voice called to him from within the darkness. Kyle's body tensed and he froze. For a second he felt like running. He could make out the dim silhouettes of three figures up ahead. _Where they the one's he was supposed to eliminate?_ Without even thinking, and afraid that they might attack him first, Kyle dove at the lead figure. They both sprawled to the floor. Kyle wrapped his hands around the man's throat and squeezed. He still couldn't make out the man's face. 

"Are you on my team?!" Kyle screamed. "ANSWER ME!"


----------

